# Λιμάνια και Θαλάσσιοι Δρόμοι -  Ports  and Sea Routes > Λιμάνια και Θαλάσσιοι Δρόμοι - Sea Routes > Λιμάνια της Ελλάδας  (Greeks Ports) >  Δελτίο Μυτιλήνης (Mytilene report)

## Apostolos

Ανοίγω αυτό το thread μίας που σήμερα ο ύπνος δεν με πιάνει και σχεδιάζω... το λιμάνι της Μυτιλήνης!
Χρόνια τώρα το λιμάνι της Μυτιλήνης παραμένει σχεδόν ανέγγιχτο από έργα επέκτασης και αναβάθμισης. Η μαρίνα έχει σχεδόν τελειώσει μα το μόνο που κατάφερε είναι να στενέψει το ήδη υπάρχον λιμενικό χώρο. Έχουν ακουστεί πολλές απόψεις, μέχρι και την κατασκευή νέου στην περιοχή Καρά Τεπέ, μερικά χιλιόμετρα έξω από την πόλη της Μυτιλήνης. 
Σαν αποτέλεσμα της ύπαρξης του λιμανιού στην πόλη είναι η κυκλοφοριακή παράλυση της από τον μεγάλο αριθμό οχημάτων όπου διασχίζουν την πάλαι ποτέ όμορφη προκυμαία. Ειδικά τους καλοκαιρινούς μήνες η κίνηση πλησιάζει (και ξεπερνάει) τα επίπεδα της Αθήνας σε περίοδο... απεργίας! Οι ταξιδιώτες και οι κάτοικοί είναι υποχρεωμένοι να διασχίζουν γύρω τον εσωτερικό λιμένα με 1 λωρίδα ανά κατεύθυνση, με τα ατελείωτα μηχανάκια (που χαρακτηρίζουν την πόλη) να κλείνουν τον δρόμο σε συνδυασμό με την άναρχη στάθμευση! Ένα σημείο της πόλης που θα έπρεπε να είναι χώρος αναψυχής μετατρέπετε σε πάρκιγκ και δρόμο μποτιλιαρίσματος! Η κακή εντύπωση των επισκεπτών ξεκινά και τελειώνει με τον δρόμο της προκυμαίας. Το λιμάνι εν όψη ISPS έκλεισε κατά το ήμιση (από το πράσινο φαναράκι ως τον λεγόμενο "περίφρακτο" περιορίζοντας περισσότερο την ελεύθερη επιφάνεια του. Ο νέος λιμενοβραχίονας έκλεισε την είσοδο του λιμανιού δυσκολεύοντας πολύ την είσοδο και στροφή μεγάλων πλοίων. Τα πλοία μεγάλωσαν και αυξήθηκαν αλλά οι θέσεις πρόσδεσης παρέμειναν οι ίδιες, με μόνο 2 θέσεις πλαγιοπρυμνοδέτησης και άλλες 2 πρυμνοδέτησης οι οποίες αντιμετωπίζουν το πρόβλημα των πλευρικών ανέμων, της κακής ποιότητας του βυθού (με αποτέλεσμα να ξεσέρνουν οι άγκυρες) και του μικρού ύψους του κρηπιδώματος που δυσκολεύει αφάνταστα την επαρκή πρόσφυση των καταπελτών και δημιουργεί "ανηφόρα" στα οχήματα κατά την αποεπιβίβαση.
Δεν είμαι ούτε αρχιτέκτονας, ούτε μηχανικός αλλά με το μικρό μου μυαλό ανέπτυξα μία πρόταση η οποία είναι πολυδάπανη αλλά θα ώθηση την ανάπτυξη του νησιού αφού η φυσική πύλη του είναι το λιμάνι...
Το σχέδιο μου είναι σε 3 τμήματα τα οποία φαντάζουν πολύ διαστημικά αλλά μίας που τα έχω δει στο εξωτερικό είναι αρκετά ρεαλιστικά
1. Διαμόρφωση κεντρικού λιμένος: Δημιουργία 3ης θέσης πρυμνοδέτησης παράλληλα με τον παλαιό λιμενοβραχίονα με ταυτόχρονη τοποθέτηση αναχωμάτων έξωθι του για απόσβεση των κυματισμών. Φωτισμός περιοχής και αναμόρφωση σε χώρο περιπάτου . Συντήρηση στεγάστρου λιμενοβραχίονα. Κατεδάφιση παλαιού χώρου τελωνείου και αίθουσας αναμονής και κατασκευή νέου ενιαίου χώρου που να είναι εναρμονισμένο με την αρχιτεκτονική της περιοχής. Αναμόρφωση χώρου στάθμευσης και αναμονής οχημάτων προς φόρτωση. Συντήρηση κολυμβητηρίου και ανάδειξη του με φωτισμό κατά την νύχτα. Στη θέση «Νέο Γάμα» ευθέτηση της θέσης ώστε να έχει 90ο με το κρηπίδωμα αφού τα πλοία αναγκάζονται να πρυμνοδετούν είτε στραβά είτε με πλάγια τοποθέτηση του καταπέλτη. Κατασκευή νέων υπερυψωμένων ραμπών στις θέσεις «φαναράκι» & «περίφρακτος»
   2. Διαμόρφωση παλαιού λιμένος: Μπάζωμα της περιοχής «Φανάρι» κατεδάφιση παλαιών κτισμάτων που μόνο επικριτικά σχόλια δημιουργούν. Κατασκευή Γέφυρας τύπου «Εύριπος Χαλκίδας» που δεν αλλοιώνει την αισθητική του τόπου. Η κυκλοφορία γύρω από την προκυμαία απαγορεύεται, δημιουργούνται χώρων πρασίνου (φοίνικες κ.α.) περιπάτου και αναψυχής. Δίδονται κίνητρα στους καταστηματάρχες και ιδιοκτήτες για αναπαλαίωση & συντήρηση παλαιών κτισμάτων και δημιουργία χώρων διασκέδασης και αγορών. Ανάδειξη χτίσματος «Φανάρι» και δημιουργία μουσείου ή χώρου αναψυχής. Κατασκευή κτηρίου VTS Μυτιλήνης και Κεντρικού Λιμεναρχείου (αφού το παρόν είναι πλέον απαράδεκτο για χρήση) Το λιμάνι συνδεόμενο με την γέφυρα κατευθύνει την κίνηση του προς το παλαιό πάρκινγκ όπου κατασκευάζεται νέα οδός οπού συνδέεται με τον νέο δρόμο της περιοχής «Μακρής Γιαλός» Κατασκευάζεται νέος σταθμός υπεραστικών και αστικών λεωφορείων στο παλαιό πάρκινγκ 2 επιπέδων όπου το ανώτερο θα λειτουργεί ως χώρος στάθμευσης ΙΧ και το κατώτερο στεγασμένο ως χώρος των λεωφορείων, ταξί και χώρου αναμονής των επιβατών προς τα χωριά της Λέσβου. Ο εμπορικός λιμένας αποκτά νέο ρόλο με νέο οδόστρωμα, θέσεις αναμονής ΦΓ προς φόρτωση, αγορά νέων γερανογεφυρών (που να υποστηρίζουν της φόρτωση container). Κατασκευάζεται νέο «δόντι» μήκους 140 μέτρων και επεκτείνετε το υπάρχον στη θέση «Φανάρι», πραγματοποιούνται εργασίες εκβάθυνσης με βάθος τουλάχιστο 9 μέτρα προς υποδοχή φορτηγών πλοίων μεγαλύτερης μεταφορικής ικανότητας και μεγέθους. 
   Στο εσωτερικό λιμάνι δημιουργείτε η θέση πρόσδεσης ενός μεγάλου τουριστικού πλοίου μήκους 200 μέτρων στην πλευρά του λιμεναρχείου. Επίσης στης άλλες θέσεις μπορούν να κατασκευαστούν υποδοχές πρόσδεσης Mega Yachts.  
   3. Διαμόρφωση Μαρίνας – λιμένος κρουαζιερόπλοιων. Στην εξωτερική πλευρά της Μαρίνας γίνεται ανάπλαση της θέσης και κατασκευή κρηπιδώματος για την υποδοχή ενός κρουαζιερόπλοιου τουλάχιστο 160  μέτρων. Φωτισμός περιοχής και δημιουργία μνημείου απελευθέρωσης της νήσου με σκοπό την ανάδειξη της τέχνης μας. Επίσης οι θέσεις πρόσδεσης στον κεντρικό λιμένα θα υποδέχονται κανονικά τα τουριστικά πλοία ως σήμερα

   Κατανοώ πώς όλα αυτά δεν πρόκειται να γίνουν. Απαιτούν αγάπη, προσπάθεια, θυσίες και πολλά χρήματα. Σκεφτείτε όμως λίγο με την φαντασία σας το πώς θα ήταν και είμαι σίγουρος ότι θα πείτε πως μόνο εξωπραγματικά πράγματα δεν προτείνω! Σας παραθέτω πρόχειρο σκαρίφημα των σκέψεών μου καθώς και την σημερινή μορφή του λιμανιού.
   Περιμένω σχόλια διορθώσεις παρατηρήσεις….

Το παρών
Mytilini Present.jpg



Η άποψη μου
Mytilini my future.jpg

----------


## MYTILENE

Πολύ καλή η ιδέα σου και μπράβο που ασχολήθηκες τόσο πολύ.Το πρόβλημα είναι ότι στο νησί δεν το πολυσκέφτονται αυτό.Τα ζώα μου αργά με λίγα λόγια.Από την άλλη θέλει και πάρα πολλά χρήματα για να γίνει αυτό.Είχε γίνει κάποτε μια συζήτηση αλλά έμεινε στα λόγια.και πάλι μπράβο και ελπίζω να το δούνε αυτοί που πρέπει.

----------


## scoufgian

ΟΤΙ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΠΕΙΣ ΦΙΛΕ ΑΠΟΣΤΟΛΕ,ΓΙ ΑΥΤΟ ΤΟ ΛΙΜΑΝΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΛΙΓΟ.ΤΗ ΠΕΡΙΟΔΟ 1982-1988 ΠΟΥ ΒΡΙΣΚΟΜΟΥΝ ΣΤΟ ΝΗΣΙ,ΕΙΧΑΝ ΑΚΟΥΣΤΕΙ ΠΟΛΛΑ ΑΛΛΑ ΤΕΛΙΚΑ ΜΕΧΡΙ ΚΑΙ ΣΗΜΕΡΑ ΤΟ ΜΟΝΟ ΠΟΥ ΕΧΕΙ ΓΙΝΕΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ Η ΜΑΡΙΝΑ ΣΤΟ ΚΑΤΩ ΜΕΡΟΣ ΤΗΣ ΦΩΤΟΓΡΑΦΙΑΣ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΝΕΟ ΕΜΠΟΡΙΚΟ ΛΙΜΑΝΙ.ΟΛΑ ΤΑ ΑΛΛΑ ΜΟΝΟ ΛΟΓΙΑ.ΣΚΕΨΟΥ ΜΕΤΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΟΣΑ ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΕΙ ΓΙΝΕΙ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ ΑΛΛΟ.ΑΚΟΜΗ ΚΑΙ ΣΗΜΕΡΑ, ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΤΟ ΣΟΒΑΡΟ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΛΙΜΕΝΟΒΡΑΧΙΟΝΑ,Ο ΟΠΟΙΟΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΕΤΟΙΜΟΣ ΝΑ ΚΑΤΑΡΡΕΥΣΕΙ .ΤΟ ΛΙΜΕΝΙΚΟ ΤΑΜΕΙΟ ΤΟ ΟΠΟΙΟ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΡΜΟΔΙΟ ΑΔΙΑΦΟΡΕΙ.ΟΠΟΤΕ ΑΣΤΟΥΣ ΣΤΗΝ ΗΣΥΧΙΑ ΤΟΥΣ.....

----------


## Apostolos

Όσο δέν φωνάζουμε αυτοί το χαβά τους. Στο όμορφο αυτό νησί ο κόσμος πάνω του δέν μοχθεί για να ζήσει. Τα έχουν όλα έτοιμα αφού είναι έυφορο και αδιαφορούν για την ανάπτυξη. Για κανα ουζέλι με μεζέ στον καφενέ πρώτοι είναι!
Ένας Πίκουλος προσπαθεί αλλα ποιός τον ακούει....

----------


## scoufgian

για πιεστε λιγο τις καταστασεις γιατι δεν παμε καλα

----------


## Νaval22

> φαινεται καθαρα το κιγκλιδωμα που εχει βαλει το λιμενικο ταμειο για να μην φτανει ο κοσμος μεχρι την ακρη του κατεστραμμενου τμηματος.


Αλήθεια;για αυτό είναι τα κάγκελα πάντα έψαχνα ένα τρόπο να τα περάσω,απο κεί θα βγαίναν οι καλύτερες πόζες

----------


## scoufgian

κι ομως ετσι ειναι.ενα κιγκλιδωμα για να γινομαστε ρεζιλι.λες και θα τους στοιχιζε πολλα η επισκευη του.βρε αστους εκει.

----------


## 2nd mate

Παιδια σημερα η Μυτιλήνη δεν νομίζω οτι ειχε να ζηλεψει τιποτα σε κινηση τον Πειραια. Ακουστε πλοια που εφυγαν και θα φυγουν μεχρι το βραδυ: Θεοφιλος στις 17:00, Μυτιλήνη στις 18:00, Παναγια Σουμελά στις 18:00, Νταλίανα στις 18:45, Ταξιαρχης στις 19:00, Νησος Χιος στις 22:00, Βιτσεντζος Κορναρος κατα τις 24:00 καθως και το Sarrhire της Louis.Δε νομιζω να ξεχασα κατι.Χαμός!!!!

----------


## STRATHGOS

> Παιδια σημερα η Μυτιλήνη δεν νομίζω οτι ειχε να ζηλεψει τιποτα σε κινηση τον Πειραια. Ακουστε πλοια που εφυγαν και θα φυγουν μεχρι το βραδυ: Θεοφιλος στις 17:00, Μυτιλήνη στις 18:00, Παναγια Σουμελά στις 18:00, Νταλίανα στις 18:45, Ταξιαρχης στις 19:00, Νησος Χιος στις 22:00, Βιτσεντζος Κορναρος κατα τις 24:00 καθως και το Sarrhire της Louis.Δε νομιζω να ξεχασα κατι.Χαμός!!!!


ΚΑΛΩ ΚΟΥΡΑΓΙΟ ΣΤΟΥΣ ΛΙΜΕΝΙΚΟΥΣ..... ΟΥΤΕ ΤΟΝ ΑΥΓΟΥΣΤΟ ΤΟΣΟ ΚΙΝΗΣΗ!!! ΧΙ! ΧΙ! :Very Happy:

----------


## scoufgian

> Παιδια σημερα η Μυτιλήνη δεν νομίζω οτι ειχε να ζηλεψει τιποτα σε κινηση τον Πειραια. Ακουστε πλοια που εφυγαν και θα φυγουν μεχρι το βραδυ: Θεοφιλος στις 17:00, Μυτιλήνη στις 18:00, Παναγια Σουμελά στις 18:00, Νταλίανα στις 18:45, Ταξιαρχης στις 19:00, Νησος Χιος στις 22:00, Βιτσεντζος Κορναρος κατα τις 24:00 καθως και το Sarrhire της Louis.Δε νομιζω να ξεχασα κατι.Χαμός!!!!


περιμενουμε καμια φωτο απο το νησι..............

----------


## MYTILENE

Αν μπορέσω να ανεβάσω καμία αυτές τις μέρες θα έχετε.Θα είναι από κινητό βέβαια.Πάντως ήταν πολύ ωραία σήμερα στο λιμάνι μας.Είδα και ένα τρελλό να κυνηγάει το *ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣ* να το βγάλει φώτο:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:!!!Φίλος από το *nautilia* να είναι????????

----------


## 2nd mate

παντως καιρο ειχα να δω μεσα στη μυτιληνη 3 πλοια της ΝΕΛ και μπορω να πω οτι χαρηκα.Μου θυμησε παλιες στιγμες που υπηρχε και ο Κεντερης αναμεσα τους.. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## STRATHGOS

> παντως καιρο ειχα να δω μεσα στη μυτιληνη 3 πλοια της ΝΕΛ και μπορω να πω οτι χαρηκα.Μου θυμησε παλιες στιγμες που υπηρχε και ο Κεντερης αναμεσα τους..


αυτο οντος!!:???:

----------


## Νικόλας

> Αν μπορέσω να ανεβάσω καμία αυτές τις μέρες θα έχετε.Θα είναι από κινητό βέβαια.Πάντως ήταν πολύ ωραία σήμερα στο λιμάνι μας.Είδα και ένα τρελλό να κυνηγάει το *ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣ* να το βγάλει φώτο:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:!!!Φίλος από το *nautilia* να είναι????????


φίλε αν σου πω πως και γώ έτρεχα να βγάλω φότο το βαπόρι θα το πιστέψεις???(φότο έχω τραβήξει θα τισ ανεβάσω το απόγευμα)

----------


## Νικόλας

DSC00162.jpg
NA KAI MΙΑ ΦΟΤΟ

----------


## scoufgian

απ οτι βλεπω ,φιλε νικολα το ταξιαρχη ,τον πεταξαν ,στο εμπορικο λιμανι,εκει που εδενε ,το κρημνιωτισσα και το αρχαγγελος.........

----------


## MYTILENE

Από τότε που έγινε ro/ro εκεί δένει φίλε scoufgian λόγω και των βυτίων.

----------


## Νικόλας

ΝΑ ΚΑΙ ΜΙΑ ΜΟΝΟ ΤΟΥDSC00160.jpg

----------


## MYTILENE

Από τη γέφυρα του *ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ* να υποθέσω??Πάντως φίλε Νικόλα δε πρέπει να ήσουν εσύ αυτός που είδα να τρέχει για φώτο,αυτός ήταν από τη πλευρά του *ΤΑΞΙΑΡΧΗ*.Εκτός και αν πεταγόσουν από τη μια πλευρά του λιμανιού στην άλλη:mrgreen::mrgreen:

----------


## scoufgian

> Από τότε που έγινε ro/ro εκεί δένει φίλε scoufgian λόγω και των βυτίων.


σ ευχαριστω για την ενημερωση......... :Wink:

----------


## Νικόλας

Σωστά υπέθεσες φίλε,α οκ αν ήταν από την άλλη δεν είμουν εγώ έτρεχα από την μεριά του φάρρου πάνω στο πεζούλι που έχει :Razz:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Νικόλας

ααα τώρα που μου πέρασε από το μυαλό πέρασε και αυτό αλλά δεν το ξέρω κάτι για salamis  :Confused: 
DSC00210.JPG

----------


## MYTILENE

Το SALAMIS GLORY είναι,Σάββατο ήταν εδώ αν δε κάνω λάθος.Κυριακη ήταν το VISTAMAR και χθές το SAPPHIRE.

----------


## Νικόλας

A ναι αυτό το κίτρινο ήταν το VISTAMAR και δεν το θυμώμουν σωστά τα λές με αυτή την σειρά ήρθαν

----------


## 2nd mate

οπως διαπιστωσα αυτες τις μερες που ειμαι Μυτιληνη, το Νησος Χιος κατα την αφιξη και την αναχωρηση του σφυρίζει παρατεταμενα (το εχει αναφερει και ο φιλος τοπικος "ανταποκριτης" μας MYTILENE παλαιοτερα). Εμενα μου αρεσει αυτη η συνηθεια και δημιουργηται ενας δεσμος μεταξυ πλοιου και κατοικων. Παραλληλα με λυπει το γεγονος οτι κανενα πλοιο της ΝΕΛ δεν κανει πια το ιδιο. Θυμαμαι πριν λιγα χρονια χαλουσαν τον κοσμο και στο πηγαινε και στο ελα. Ιδιαιτερα οταν βρισκονταν δυο μαζι καθομουν και τα χαζευα για τις "χαιρετουρες τους". Χθες που ηταν 3 μεσα στο λιμανι εφυγαν σαν τους κλεφτες (λυπαμαι που το λεω αλλα ετσι αισθανθηκα)  :Sad:

----------


## Νaval22

Από τότε πολλά άλλαξαν τα πλοία γέρασαν και η ΝΕΛ έμεινε μόνο ένα σινιάλο χωρίς ουσία,και εγώ οπαδός αυτής της εποχής είμαι άλλα δυστηχώς πρέπει να προσαρμοστούμε στο σήμερα αφού υπάρχει ένα καράβι στολίδι σα το Χίος τουλάχιστον ας σφυράει μόνο αυτό

----------


## Νικόλας

οχι ρε παιδιά εχθές το ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ και όταν βτάσαμε αλλά και όταν έφυγε έριξε τον χαιρετισμό του

----------


## MYTILENE

Το έχω ξαναπεί αλλά μάλλον δεν μας διαβάζει κάποιος από τα πληρώματα :Wink: !!!Δεν υπάρχει ωραιότερο πράγμα από το να ακούς το πλοίο να σφυρίζει.
ΣΗΜ1:Μερικές φορές σφυρίζει το *ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ* φίλε ΝΙΚΟΛΑ όχι συνέχεια.
ΣΗΜ2:Εχω ακούσει οτι έκανε παράπονα-κοντινό στο λιμάνι ξενοδοχείο- και καλά οτι ενοχλεί τους ενοίκους το σφύριγμα του πλοίου(ειδικά το πρωί) :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): !!
ΣΗΜ3:Ο ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣ και να σφυρίζει δεν το ακούς στα.... 20 μέτρα:mrgreen:!!

----------


## Νaval22

Το Μυτιλήνη θυμάμαι που μου είχε πει ο απόστολος πως έχει πάνω του τη μια απο τις δυο σφυρίχτρες που είχε το Σαπφω γιατί όταν το φέρανε σφύριζε χάλια κάπως σα το Ροδάνθη.
Αλλά και ο θεότυφλος δεν εχει κακό σφύριγμα ακούγεται καλά

----------


## MYTILENE

Τα πλοία που είναι ο καπτα Φραγκιαδάκης-είτε ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ είτε ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣ αυτό το καιρό- σφυρίζουν συνήθως όταν περνάνε από τον *ΑΓΙΟ ΤΑΞΙΑΡΧΗ*-ήμουν μπροστά όταν το έλεγε σε ένα ταξίδι- στο Καγιάνι(χωριουδάκι λίγο έξω από τη πόλη για όσους δεν γνωρίζουν)!!!
Τ.πάντων και για να μην βγαίνουμε από το θέμα κι άλλο,καλό θα ήταν να μην ξεχνάνε να σφυρίζουν τα πλοία κατά την άφιξη αλλά και την αναχώρηση τους από το λιμάνι μας.

----------


## STRATHGOS

Γιατι να τους πειραζει  κρότος που κανει το Θεοφιλος με τα πεδιλα (νυχια), τους ενοχλει το σφιρηγμα τον πλοιων Αυτο ειναι απο παλαια δεν ειναι κατι καινουριο.. Δηλαδη να πουμε και του παπα να μην χτυπα την καμπανα καθε ωρα!!! για να μη ξυπνησουν η τουριστες ... ΕΛΕΟΣ!!!ΕΠΙΤΕΛΟΥΣ

----------


## STRATHGOS

Το ξέρατε ότι για να αποθανατίσετε πλοίο ή τοπίο μέσα στο λιμάνι της Μυτιλήνης πρέπει να πάρεις άδεια από το κεντρικό λιμεναρχείο Μυτιλήνης. Το ακούσαμε κι αυτό σήμερα, ενώ τραβούσαμε τον απόπλου του πλοίου Μυτιλήνη ήρθε επιδεικτικά ένας λιμενοφύλακαςκαι μας απαγόρεψε την φωτογράφηση!! ΑΙΣΧΟΣ ΚΑΙ ΝΤΡΟΠΗ όπως καταλαβαίνετε μετά από αυτό δεν έχουμε καμία φωτογραφία! ακόμα

----------


## scoufgian

Καλα ενταξει πες τους!!!Τραβα απεναντι στο φαρο,που εχει τη  ψαροτεβερνα και τραβα οσες θες.Και πιστευω οτι ειναι πολυ καλυτερες ,οι φωτογραφιες απο εκει....

----------


## Apostolos

H πήγαινε με μία μηχανη με μέτριο ζουμ και τράβα απο του Ακλειδιού...

----------


## STRATHGOS

τωρα σοβαρα απογορευεται!!!!! :Confused:  απο ποτε ειναι αυτο?

----------


## Νaval22

> H πήγαινε με μία μηχανη με μέτριο ζουμ και τράβα απο του Ακλειδιού...


Και ακόμα παρακάτω θα έλεγα εγώ είναι δοκιμασμενο το κόλπο  :Very Happy:

----------


## STRATHGOS

Μάλλον παίζει να μας πέρασαν και για δημοσιογράφους, διότι την ώρα που βγάζαμε φωτο περνάγαν τον καταπέλτι αλοδαποί άγνωστης προέλευσης και προφανός θα μας περασαν φίλους του Τριανταφιλόπουλου!!! χιχιχι :Wink:

----------


## cmitsos

ισχύει φίλε μου και ξέρεις πως στη μυτιληνη τα πράγματα είναι περίεργα

----------


## Apostolos

> Μάλλον παίζει να μας πέρασαν και για δημοσιογράφους, διότι την ώρα που βγάζαμε φωτο περνάγαν τον καταπέλτι αλοδαποί άγνωστης προέλευσης και προφανός θα μας περασαν φίλους του Τριανταφιλόπουλου!!! χιχιχι


Ίσως ο φίλος Στράτος να μήν έχει άδικο... Θυμάστε τι σας είχα πει εδω κάτω κάτω??? Το κράτος της ντροπής!

----------


## Apostolos

Για να δούμε το όμορφο λιμάνι μας...
http://www.photooftheday.gr/photos/1...8421067800.jpg

----------


## scoufgian

> Για να δούμε το όμορφο λιμάνι μας...
> http://www.photooftheday.gr/photos/1...8421067800.jpg


ψιλονεκρα βλεπω

----------


## STRATHGOS

> ψιλονεκρα βλεπω


αυτή την εικόνα μάλλον θα την βλέπουμε συχνότερα από Νοέμβρη, αφού μάλλον θα βγεί το Ν. Χίος. Οπότε ας το συνηθίσουμε από τώρα....

----------


## Leo

> αυτή την εικόνα μάλλον θα την βλέπουμε συχνότερα από Νοέμβρη, αφού μάλλον θα βγεί το Ν. Χίος. Οπότε ας το συνηθίσουμε από τώρα....


Μ' αρέσεις ΣΤΡΑΤΗΓΕ που έχεις την σωστή αντίληψη των πραγμάτων. Κι εγώ αυτό σκέφτηκα για να πω τη αλήθεια!

----------


## scoufgian

μια φωτο αφιερωμενη στο φιλο μας το Στρατηγο!!!λοιπον ειμαστε στο λιμανι της Μυτιληνης και διακρινουμε το Θεοφιλο,το Μυτιληνη,το Παναγια Κρημνιωτισσα,το Αρχαγγελος και το Βιτσεντζο Κορναρο να λεει στα υπολοιπα:"ρε παιδια τι γινεται ?καμια θεση για μενα?":mrgreen::mrgreen:
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 6667

----------


## Apostolos

Γράψε ένα λαθάκι! Το μπλε ΡοΡο είναι το Αγιος Ευστάθειος! Για τόσο κακομούτσουνο έχεις τον Αρχαγγελάκο μου?

----------


## scoufgian

> Γράψε ένα λαθάκι! Το μπλε ΡοΡο είναι το Αγιος Ευστάθειος! Για τόσο κακομούτσουνο έχεις τον Αρχαγγελάκο μου?


Σωστος ο αποστολος.Λαθος της στιγμης.Αλλα καπου εχω περιπου την ιδια φωτο και με το "φιλο" σου και θα στη δωρισω...........:mrgreen::mrgreen:

----------


## STRATHGOS

σήμερα στο λιμάνι της Μυτιλήνης είδαν πολά τα ματάκια μου όπως οτι ήρθε ένα αστοικό λεωφορίο και άδιασε ένα τσούρμο τουρίστες από αυτούς που έρχοντε από τα απέναντι παράλια με τα φουσκοτά τους και επιβηβαστήκανε στο Μυτιλήνη. Καλά που έχουμε κι αυτούς και ενισχύουν τις τοπικές επιχειρήσεις!! :Very Happy:

----------


## STRATHGOS

:Very Happy: Ακόμα σήμερα είδα οτι εφοδιάσαν το λιμάνι με καροτσάκια, μάλλον θα έρθει πόλυ κόσμος φέτος!!!! Μπράβο

----------


## Apostolos

Η χρήση δωρεάν αλλα αν βρεις το κλειδί που τα χουν κλειδωμένα....

----------


## Νaval22

> σήμερα στο λιμάνι της Μυτιλήνης είδαν πολά τα ματάκια μου όπως οτι ήρθε ένα αστοικό λεωφορίο και άδιασε ένα τσούρμο τουρίστες από αυτούς που έρχοντε από τα απέναντι παράλια με τα φουσκοτά τους και επιβηβαστήκανε στο Μυτιλήνη. Καλά που έχουμε κι αυτούς και ενισχύουν τις τοπικές επιχειρήσεις!!


Καλά συμβαίνουν τέτοια πράγματα μπροστά στα μάτια των λιμενικών και αυτοί κάθονται και ασχολούνται με τους καραβολάτρες που βγάζουν φωτογραφία τα καράβια,αντί να κοιτάξουν πως θα διαορθώσουν το θέμα κοιτάνε μη τυχον βγεί το θέμα στα κανάλια απο αυτούς που βγάζουν φωτογραφίες το λιμάνι 
ελλάς το μεγαλείο σου τι να πω

----------


## STRATHGOS

> Καλά συμβαίνουν τέτοια πράγματα μπροστά στα μάτια των λιμενικών και αυτοί κάθονται και ασχολούνται με τους καραβολάτρες που βγάζουν φωτογραφία τα καράβια,αντί να κοιτάξουν πως θα διαορθώσουν το θέμα κοιτάνε μη τυχον βγεί το θέμα στα κανάλια απο αυτούς που βγάζουν φωτογραφίες το λιμάνι 
> ελλάς το μεγαλείο σου τι να πω


ΜΑΛΛΟΝ θα  τους ειχαν παει για αναγνωριση και με τα μην πανε με τα ποδια και χα σουν το πλοιο τους αυτη.. [επηστρατευσαν λεωφορειο!!]:-|

----------


## STRATHGOS

> Η χρήση δωρεάν αλλα αν βρεις το κλειδί που τα χουν κλειδωμένα....


Ναι καλα !! ποιος εχασε το κλειδι για να το βρουν η υπευθυνη!! α κατα τον αυγουστο μπωρει να βγαλουν κανενα 2-3 για τα ματια!! :Wink:

----------


## scoufgian

Νησος Μυκονος,Μυτιληνη,Παναγια Κρημνιωτισσα και Αρχαγγελος
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 6945

----------


## scoufgian

χθεσινη φωτο ,απο το λιμανι της Μυτιληνης.Διακρινεται, ο ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣ ,με φοντο ,στο βαθος, τα παραλια της Μικρας Ασιας...........
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 7780

----------


## scoufgian

και για να συμπληρωσουμε τη κινηση του 3ημερου ,απο το λιμανι της Μυτιληνης ,ας δουμε ,2 ζευγαρια πλοιων...........
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 7803

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 7804

----------


## scoufgian

και μια φωτο ,του λιμανιου και της πολης ,της Μυτιληνης.Σε πρωτο πλανο ,οι συνδετικοι μας κρικοι, με τη Τουρκια
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 7832

----------


## Νικόλας

και άλλη μια του saphire θα μ πείτε νωρίς την έβαλες αλλά 
DSC00159.jpg

----------


## Speedkiller

> Ναι καλα !! ποιος εχασε το κλειδι για να το βρουν η υπευθυνη!! α κατα τον αυγουστο μπωρει να βγαλουν κανενα 2-3 για τα ματια!!



Stratigos έχεις δίκιο!!!Και το θέμα είναι ειδικά από το λιμάνι της μυτιλήνης ότι πληρώνουμε επιπλέον αχθοφορικά 1-2 ευρώ με το έτσι θέλω..Εγώ προσωπικά δεν είδα πουθενά αχθοφόρους όσες φορές φεύγω απ το νησί... :Mad:

----------


## Leo

Και σ΄άλλα λιμάνια πληρώνουν τα ίδια (πχ. Σύρος). Δεν είστε οι μόνοι.... και εσείς έχετε και 10 καρότσια... εμείς 1-2 παροπλισμένα  :Smile: .

----------


## gvaggelas

Και στην Χίο πληρώνουμε αχθοφορικά. Σε αντίθεση με Μυτιλήνη και Σύρο, εμείς δεν έχουμε καν καρότσια!

----------


## panosonap

*H KAΘHMEPINH*
*Ντανούτα Χούμπνερ: αναξιοποίητα κονδύλια για λιμενικά έργα*



Μη ικανοποιητική, χαρακτήρισε την πρόοδο στον άξονα προτεραιότητας 7 του Επιχειρησιακού Προγράμματος «οδικοί άξονες, λιμένες, αστική ανάπτυξη που αφορά τις λιμενικές υποδομές», η αρμόδια Επίτροπος της Ε.Ε. Ντανούτα Χούμπνερ, απαντώντας σε ερώτηση του ευρωβουλευτή του ΣΥΝ Δημ. Παπαδημούλη, για την πορεία υλοποίησης των συγχρηματοδοτούμενων λιμενικών έργων. Σύμφωνα με την κ. Χούμπνερ, «στο τέλος Μαΐου 2007 οι καταβληθείσες δημόσιες δαπάνες ήταν λιγότερες από το ένα τρίτο των 156,2 εκατομμυρίων ευρώ που διατέθηκαν από τον προϋπολογισμό για τον εν λόγω άξονα προτεραιότητας» κάτι που σημαίνει ότι σχεδόν ένα χρόνο πριν από τη λήξη του Γ΄ ΚΠΣ δύο τρίτα και πλέον των διαθέσιμων κοινοτικών πόρων παραμένουν αναξιοποίητα, με κίνδυνο απώλειάς τους.
Οπως χαρακτηριστικά επισημαίνει η κ. Χούμπνερ στην απάντησή της «ορισμένα λιμενικά έργα που προβλέπονται στα θεματικά και περιφερειακά επιχειρησιακά προγράμματα είναι πιθανόν να μην ολοκληρωθούν μέχρι τις 31 Δεκεμβρίου 2008» και για αυτό τον λόγο προτείνει να ενταχθούν στην επόμενη προγραμματική περίοδο ως έργα γέφυρες. Τα λιμενικά έργα τα οποία η επίτροπος θεωρεί ότι μπορούν να αποτελέσουν έργα γέφυρες με το Δ΄ ΚΠΣ είναι τα εξής: «νέο λιμάνι Πάτρας, λιμάνι Αιγίου, λιμάνι Αργοστολίου στην Κεφαλονιά, λιμάνια Νάξου και Μυκόνου στις Κυκλάδες, λιμάνι Μυτιλήνης, λιμάνια Καρλοβασίου και Ευδήλου στη Σάμο και την Ικαρία αντίστοιχα, λιμάνι Μεστών Χίου, λιμάνι Σητείας στην Κρήτη, λιμάνια Καβάλας και Αλεξανδρούπολης στη Μακεδονία και τη Θράκη και λιμάνι Μύρινας στη Λήμνο». Σχολιάζοντας τη σχετική απάντηση ο κ. Παπαδημούλης, σημείωσε ότι «αποτελεί κόλαφο για την κυβέρνηση και τον αρμόδιο υπουργό» και συνέστησε στους «κυβερνητικούς αρμόδιους αντί να εξωραΐζουν και να συγκαλύπτουν το πρόβλημα να απολογηθούν και να τρέξουν για να μη χαθούν και άλλοι κοινοτικοί πόροι».



*H KAΘHMEPINH*

----------


## STRATHGOS

:Razz: ΜΠΡΑΒΟ ΣΤΟ ΛΙΜΕΝΑΡΧΕΙΟ ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗΣ.. Οι Λιμενικοί υποψιάζονται ότι ο 35χρονος που συνέλαβαν μετέφερε ναρκωτικά με το Ι.Χ. του και γι' αυτό δεν σταμάτησε για έλεγχο στο σήμα που του έκαναν. Συνελήφθη μία ώρα αργότερα, ύστερα από περιπετειώδη καταδίωξη.
ΠΕΡΙΣΟΤΕΡΑ εδω http://www.aiolikanea.gr/news/main/d...rase_id=291689

----------


## 2nd mate

αφιξη του NAUTICA γεματο Αγγλους σημερα το πρωι στη Μυτιληνη

124_2403.jpg

124_2407.jpg

----------


## STRATHGOS

Μια αποψη!!

mia apoci limaini mytilinis.jpg :Surprised:

----------


## moutsokwstas

μπορει να μας πληροφορησει καποιος απο τους αγαπητους φιλους μας στη μυτιληνη, ακουγεται κατα καιρους ο,τι το λιμανι θα φυγει απο τη θεση που ειναι τωρα και θα παει στη βορεια πλευρα, κοντα στον καρα τεπε.  θα φυγει λενε για να αποσυμφορησει την προκυμαια της μυτιληνης, σε συνδυασμο με την παρακαμψη που ετοιμαζεται να ολοκληρωθει, στη βορεια πλευρα της πολης. αναρωτιεμαι παλι, ενω το λιμανι του σιγριου υπαρχει, η καλλονη ειναι εμπορευματικο και μεταφορικο κεντρο μετα τη μυτιληνη, κι ενω υπαρχει η χαραξη απ οσο ξερω του δρομου σιγριου-καλλονης, αποφυγη του υπαρχοντος στροφιλικιου, γιατι δεν ξεκινα η κατασκευη του που θα βοηθησει σιγρι, καλλονη και το νησι ολοκληρο...εκτος κι αν το προγραμματιζουν τον αλλο αιωνα. αλλα μηπως και στη χιο, δε συμβαινει κατι αναλογο, το λιμανι των μεστων υπαρχει, η γραμμη υπαρχει αν κι επισημα δεν εχει ανοιξει,  εν τουτοις  το λιμανι της χιου εξυπηρετει τη χιο και κατ επεκταση τη μυτιληνη. ετσι δεν παμε μπροστα και δεν προοδευουμε, κυριοι τοπικοι φορεις και αξιωματουχοι και λοιποι αρμοδιοι κυβερνωντες.

----------


## MYTILENE

> μπορει να μας πληροφορησει καποιος απο τους αγαπητους φιλους μας στη μυτιληνη, ακουγεται κατα καιρους ο,τι το λιμανι θα φυγει απο τη θεση που ειναι τωρα και θα παει στη βορεια πλευρα, κοντα στον καρα τεπε. θα φυγει λενε για να αποσυμφορησει την προκυμαια της μυτιληνης, σε συνδυασμο με την παρακαμψη που ετοιμαζεται να ολοκληρωθει, στη βορεια πλευρα της πολης. αναρωτιεμαι παλι, ενω το λιμανι του σιγριου υπαρχει, η καλλονη ειναι εμπορευματικο και μεταφορικο κεντρο μετα τη μυτιληνη, κι ενω υπαρχει η χαραξη απ οσο ξερω του δρομου σιγριου-καλλονης, αποφυγη του υπαρχοντος στροφιλικιου, γιατι δεν ξεκινα η κατασκευη του που θα βοηθησει σιγρι, καλλονη και το νησι ολοκληρο...εκτος κι αν το προγραμματιζουν τον αλλο αιωνα. αλλα μηπως και στη χιο, δε συμβαινει κατι αναλογο, το λιμανι των μεστων υπαρχει, η γραμμη υπαρχει αν κι επισημα δεν εχει ανοιξει, εν τουτοις το λιμανι της χιου εξυπηρετει τη χιο και κατ επεκταση τη μυτιληνη. ετσι δεν παμε μπροστα και δεν προοδευουμε, κυριοι τοπικοι φορεις και αξιωματουχοι και λοιποι αρμοδιοι κυβερνωντες.


Δυστυχώς που στο λέω έτσι φίλε moutsokwstas αλλά ψάχνεις ψύλλους στ' άχυρα με αυτούς που έχουμε μπλέξει εδώ.Κάτσε να έρχεται κανα καράβι της προκοπής στο νησί μας και βλέπουμε για το λιμάνι στην επόμενη......... 100νταετια :Razz:

----------


## Νaval22

ο δρόμος απο τη κάλλονη για Σίγρι είναι απλά απάλευτος φέτος που πηγα προς τα εκεί μετά απο πολλά χρόνια τρελάθηκα,δυστυχώς αυτό το λιμάνι είναι ικανό να εξυπηρετήσει μόνο το κόσμο ερεσσού σιγρίου και των μικρών δυτικων χωριών για αυτό και υπάρχει πλοίο μόνο το καλοκαίρι το χειμώνα χωρίς επιδότηση δεν θα μπορούσε να σταθεί,όσο για το νέο δρόμο αστο καλύτερα ακούγεται χρόνια,όπως χρόνια ακούγεται και η μεταφορά του λιμανιού πριν τη θερμή,και χρόνια ακουγόταν η κατασκευή αεροδρομίου στη καλλονή,κοντά στις αλυκές που είναι και το πιο ιδανικό μέρος πεδιάδα-κέντρο του νησιού κλπ αλλά μετά βγάλανε τα εδαφη σαθρά,αλλά απο την άλλη καλύτερα δεν θα μου αρεσε να πινω το ουζακι με σαρδελα στη σκαλα και να περνανε απο πανω μου τα αεροπλανα  :Mad:

----------


## dimitris

Tο "Μυτιληνη" χθες το πρωι στο λιμανι της Μυτιληνης
mytilene.JPG
Το ro/ro "Ταξιαρχης" μαζι με το "Λισσος" σημερα στην Μυτιληνη
taxiarchis & lissos.JPG
Το "Λισσος" μαζι με το "Νταλιανα" επισης σημερα στην Μυτιληνη
daliana & lissos.JPG
Αυτα απο την Μυτιληνη χθες 16/9 και σημερα 17/9

----------


## dimitris

Και κατι ακομη... μπορει να μου πει κανεις αυτη η μπιντα σε σχημα "κουμπιου" αν υπαρχει σε αλλο λιμανι εκτος της Μυτιληνης??? :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
mpinta.JPG

----------


## Νaval22

ωραίες φωτο Δημήτρη αλλά δεν βλέπω να πηγες στα σημεία που σου είπα  :Very Happy:

----------


## dimitris

Stefanos_p  χρονος οταν κανω τετοια ταξιδια ειναι περιορισμενος πρεπει πρωτα να τελειωσω την δουλεια πριν με τελειωσει εκεινη:lol:
Ευχαριστω για τις πληροφοριες δεν τις ξεχναω ισως την επομενη που δεν θ'αργησει και πολυ!

----------


## moutsokwstas

καποτε το ταξιαρχης πλαγιοδετουσε στο λιμανι της μυτιληνης-κολυμβητηριο-εκει το θυμαμαι παντοτε, τωρα κατεληξε στο εμπορικο λιμανι, ξεπεσμος αν μη τη αλλο. εκει δεν εχει δεσει ποτε πλοιο της νελ, απ οσο θυμαμαι, ας με διαψευσουν οι ντοπιοι.

----------


## moutsokwstas

παραχωρησε τη θεση στο νταλιανα, σαμοθρακη ...καλα να παθουν. το σαμοθρακη, νταλιανα θα επρεπε να πρυμνοδετουν στο τελωνειο, ας οψονται και οι αποφασεις του λιμεναρχειου! εχει εργα και ημερες το λιμεναρχειο μυτιληνης....τα κατασχεμενα στο κολυμβητηριο, το κλεισιμο του παρκιν τα βραδια του καλοκαιριου! μπραβο σας!

----------


## vinman

Πρίν λίγα χρόνια στο λιμάνι της Μυτιλήνης τα αδερφάκια έκαναν στενή παρέα...

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 19432

(κομμένη απο τον Εφοπλιστή)

----------


## Νaval22

vinman μπορεις να κοψεις τη φωτογραφια που εχει στο τευχος απριλιου 2000 στη συνεντευξη του Αντωνιου που ειναι ολα τα πλοια της ΝΕΛ στο λιμανι της μυτιληνης εχει και μια ωραια φωτογραφια του μυτιληνη σε εκινο το τευχος εγω δυστυχώς εκοψα τις φωτο και τις εχασα :Mad:  :Mad:

----------


## manolis m.

Ontws tin thimamai kai egw autin phwto..pargamtaika poli omorfi!

----------


## Aktofylakas

Νομιζω την εχω καπου σκαναρισμενη.Αν την βρω θα την ανεβασω.
Α και καλο μηνα.

----------


## kastro

> Και κατι ακομη... μπορει να μου πει κανεις αυτη η μπιντα σε σχημα "κουμπιου" αν υπαρχει σε αλλο λιμανι εκτος της Μυτιληνης???
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 16474


Η πρώτη μπίντα που βλέπεις στον κόκκινο έτσι είναι.

----------


## moutsokwstas

για αρκετο καιρο ακομα θα συνεχιστει οπως φαινεται, το απαραδεκτο κι επικινδυνο φαινομενο της εκφορτωσης καυσιμων στο εμπορικο λιμανι της μυτιληνης. ολα δειχνουν ο,τι δεν υπαρχει η πολιτικη βουληση για να λυθει οριστικα το προβλημα, με την δημιουργια δεξαμενων αποθηκευσης. ακουστηκε οτι θα δοθει παραταση στον επικινδυνο τροπο μεταφορας των καυσιμων στο νησι της λεσβου, που θετει σε κινδυνο την ασφαλεια των κατοικων της μυτιληνης και υποβαθμιζει την εικονα και λειτουργια της πολης. οπως εγινε γνωστο, η μονη προταση που εχει κατατεθει για τη δημιουργια εγκαταστασεων αποθηκευσης των καυσιμων, προερχεται απο την εταιρεια lesvos oil η οποια ζητα εδω και χρονια να της δοθει εγκριση για να προχωρησει την επενδυση στη θεση <<λαφτση>> στην περιοχη της θερμης. το εμποδιο ομως που υπαρχει ειναι ο,τι η θεση αυτη βρισκεται σε αποσταση μικροτερη των 500 μετρων απο την περιοχη που εχει χαρακτηριστει ως καταφυγιο αγριας ζωης.  (αποσπασμα απο την εφημεριδα αιολικα νεα 27/10/08)

----------


## MYTILENE

.....Σε συνέχεια αυτόν που μας αναφέρει ο καλός φίλος moutsokwstas να τονίσω οτι χθές και λόγω της Εορτής που είχε το Νησί μας λόγω της απελευθέρωσης του, γινόντουσαν βολές από τα τζιμάνια του Ελληνικού Στρατού :Confused:  ακριβώς δίπλα στα *RO/RO ΑΛΕΞΑΝΔΡΑ Τ* και *ΜΥΚΟΝΟΣ*(πρώτη φορά μαζί στο λιμάνι μας) που ήταν φορτωμένα με βυτία υγρών καυσίμων :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): !!!!Μιλάμε για διάννοιες όχι αστεία :Razz:

----------


## moutsokwstas

αν παραμεριζαν ολοι αυτοι οι αρχοντες τα μικροπολιτικα τους συμφεροντα, δεν θα υπηρχαν αυτες οι ανεπιτρεπτες κι ακρως επικινδυνες καταστασεις.

----------


## MYTILENE

187.jpg
Διπλο ουρανιο τόξο πανω απο το λιμανι της Μυτιληνης μετα απο απιστευτη βροχη.Και στο λιμάνι μας σήμερα:ΛΙΣΣΟΣ,ΚΩΝΣΤΑΝΤΙΝΟΣ G  και το μικρό της ΕΛΙΝΟΙΛ

----------


## moutsokwstas

σταυρο, αυτο της aegean στο εμπορικο λιμανι ποιο ειναι? το απλιωτης?

----------


## MYTILENE

Έλα φίλε το βαποράκι είναι της ΕΛΙΝΟΙΛ και μάλλον είναι το ΑΠΗΛΙΩΤΗΣ ναι. :Wink:

----------


## Aktofylakas

Tο Μυτιληνη περιμενει  εξω απο το Λιμανι Οπως το δειχνει το ΑΙS?Χαμος μαλλον ετσι?

----------


## Speedkiller

Δεν είναι λίγο κουφό να περιμένει έξω?Μήπως είναι λαθος του AIS???ως γνωστόν το Mytilene δεν τα παέι καλά με αυτό...Mytilene Που είσαι ρε????????????????Μάλλον έχει παέι να βγάλει φώτο το Mytilene έξω απ το λιμάνι... :Smile:

----------


## moutsokwstas

ακαρπος ο διαγωνισμος για την αναδειξη φορεα διαχειρησης της μαρινας της μυτιληνης. εν τω μεταξυ ειχε ακουστει το καλοκαιρι οτι τουρκος επιχειρηματιας-ξενοδοχος, ενδιαφεροταν για να συμμετασχει στο προγραμμα αξιοποιησης-εκμεταλλευσης της μαρινας της μυτιληνης. περισσοτερα εδω
http://www.aiolikanea.gr/news/main/detail.php?ID=38346


_πηγη_ *εφημεριδα αιολικα νεα 23/11/08*

----------


## moutsokwstas

στο ελεος του καιρου τα λιμανακια της μηθυμνας και της συκαμιας στη λεσβο, ακομα να αποκατασταθουν οι ζημιες τους, διαβαστε περισσοτερα εδωhttp://www.aiolikanea.gr/news/main/detail.php?ID=38351


_πηγη_ *εφημεριδα αιολικα νεα 23/11/08*

----------


## MYTILENE

> Δεν είναι λίγο κουφό να περιμένει έξω?Μήπως είναι λαθος του AIS???ως γνωστόν το Mytilene δεν τα παέι καλά με αυτό...Mytilene Που είσαι ρε????????????????Μάλλον έχει παέι να βγάλει φώτο το Mytilene έξω απ το λιμάνι...


EEEEEEEEEEEEEEΠ,εδώ είμαι και γώ μετά από 2 :shock: μέρες απαντώ.Κανονικά μπήκε το πρωί,δεν είχε τόοοοοσο καιρό αυτή την ώρα.Μάλλον το AIS τα είχε δεί ΟΛΑ:razz: :Razz:

----------


## moutsokwstas

προκλητικη αδιαφορια για τα εργα στο βορειο τμημα της μαρινας και της μη παραχωρησης του αδομητου νοτιου τμηματος στο δημο μυτιληνης. διαβαστε περισσοτερα εδω 
http://www.aiolikanea.gr/news/main/detail.php?ID=38852

----------


## MYTILENE

Δίπλα δίπλα σήμερα τα ro/ro ΑΛΕΞΑΝΔΡΑ Τ και ΜΥΚΟΝΟΣ στο λιμάνι μας,μέχρι πρίν λίγες ώρες παρέα με το ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ το οποίο -ώς γνωστών- την ''έκανε'' εκτάκτως αργά το απόγευμα για Λήμνο-Καβάλα :Wink:

----------


## moutsokwstas

molyvos.jpg
το γραφικο λιμανακι του μολυβου (μηθυμνας)

----------


## moutsokwstas

τον χαρτη αυτο του λιμανιου, τον βρηκα στο ιντερνετ κανοντας κλικ *εδω* http://www.1yachtua.com/Medit-marina...s/mitilini.htm

----------


## moutsokwstas

παραθετω καποιες πληροφοριες χρηστικες συμπεριλαμβανομενου και του λιμανιου της μυτιληνης, κυριως για τους λοιπους ναυτιλομενους, ιδιοκτητες μικρων σκαφων κι οχι μονο, ψαραδες κ.α απο *εδω* http://www.greeceguide.gr/showobject...60&category=27

----------


## moutsokwstas

απο πληροφοριες ενος φιλου μου στη μυτιληνη, εξακολουθει να υφισταται η <<χυμα>> εκφορτωση καυσιμων στο εμπορικο λιμανι της πολης. ο θεος να βαλει το χερι του μην εχουμε ιστοριες εκει. δεν ξερω ποιες ωρες γινεται η εκφορτωση, αλλα διπλα ειναι ο σταθμος των αστικων λεοφορειων και αρκετα καταστηματα...

----------


## moutsokwstas

αποψε με την αλλαγη του χρονου, θα ειναι καποιο πλοιο στο λιμανι, ξερουμε κατι? φοβαμαι μηπως αποψε δεν υπαρχει πλοιο, ενθυμουμενος τα παλια, τοτε που υπηρχε πλοιο της νελ και καποιο πολεμικο στολισμενα, τι λεμε τωρα ε?

----------


## mitilinios

> αποψε με την αλλαγη του χρονου, θα ειναι καποιο πλοιο στο λιμανι, ξερουμε κατι? φοβαμαι μηπως αποψε δεν υπαρχει πλοιο, ενθυμουμενος τα παλια, τοτε που υπηρχε πλοιο της νελ και καποιο πολεμικο στολισμενα, τι λεμε τωρα ε?


Είχαμε το ΛΙΣΣΟΣ στο λιμάνι και την παντόφλα KONSTANTINOS G με την αλλαγή του χρόνου. Σήμερα το πρωί προστέθηκε και το ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ. Μέχρι και πέρσυ πάντα υπήρχε ένα πλοίο της ΝΕΛ αλλά φέτος έμεινε μόνον ένα στη γραμμή. :Mad:

----------


## MYTILENE

Ένα καλοκαιρινό Δέλτιο Μυτιλήνης αφιερωμένο στο φίλο μου -ΠΑΡΑΠΟΝΙΑΡΗ-moutsokwsta που όλο γκρινιάζει :Razz:  :Razz: !!!!
NTALI.jpg

NTALI48.jpg
Μυτιλήνη Traffic

----------


## MYTILENE

Μια μοναδική-φθινοπωρινή- συνάντηση στο λιμάνι μας!!!RO-RO ΜΥΚΟΝΟΣ 
RORO ΑΛΕΞΑΝΔΡΑ Τ :Confused: !!!!!
ΥΓ:Συγνώμη για την απόσταση αλλά ήταν και κρυμένα τα άτιμα :Razz:  :Razz: 
MYKONOS-ALEXANDRA T.jpg

----------


## moutsokwstas

ετσι σε θελω προεδρε, δυναμικο κι ευχαριστω για την αφιερωση.

----------


## moutsokwstas

το ΤΕΕ με επιστολη του στο ΥΠΕΧΩΔΕ, ζητα χρηματοδοτηση των μελετων για *το νεο λιμανι της μυτιληνης* στη θεση καρα-τεπε, περισσοτερα *εδω* http://www.aiolikanea.gr/news/main/detail.php?ID=41034

----------


## moutsokwstas

100.jpg
καπως ετσι θυμαμαι να βλεπω απο το μπαλκονι του σπιτιου μου, μερος του λιμενοβραχιονα και τα πλοια της γραμης να πηγαινοερχονται...αξεχαστες εικονες.εδω κινηση εξω απο το λιμανι μια και εξω συνηθιζεται να μενουν απο μοτορσιπ μεχρι και δεξαμενοπλοια αλλα και καποια πολεμικα, χωρις απαραιτητα να μπαινουν στο λιμανι και να δενουν.

----------


## Apostolos

Για εμας τους Μυτιληνιους αυτη η εικόνα λέει πολλά...

mytilene.jpg

----------


## scoufgian

> Για εμας τους Μυτιληνιους αυτη η εικόνα λέει πολλά...
> 
> mytilene.jpg


εμενα προσωπικα ,που εμμεσα ειμαι Μυτιληνιος, με καλυψες απολυτα.........ευχαριστω Αποστολε

----------


## mastrokostas

> Για εμας τους Μυτιληνιους αυτη η εικόνα λέει πολλά...
> 
> mytilene.jpg


Αποστολε ,αυτή η παντόφλα δεξιά είναι ο Μιαούλης ?

----------


## scoufgian

> Αποστολε ,αυτή η παντόφλα δεξιά είναι ο Μιαούλης ?


για να βοηθησω, η τωρινη ονομασια του, ειναι ΚΩΝΣΤΑΝΤΙΝΟΣ Γ.

----------


## moutsokwstas

> Για εμας τους Μυτιληνιους αυτη η εικόνα λέει πολλά...
> 
> mytilene.jpg


καλοδεχουμενη αποστολε, παντα τετοια!

----------


## Aktofylakas

> Για εμας τους Μυτιληνιους αυτη η εικόνα λέει πολλά...
> 
> mytilene.jpg


Θα συμφωνησω και εγω μονο και μονο για την πλευρα που επελεξες ως φωτογραφος!! Γιατι αν η φωτο εβγαινε προς την αλλη πλευρα του εμπορικου λιμενα εμενα προσωπικα δεν θα με εξεφραζε και τοσο πολυ το σχολιο με την καταντια που επικρατει στην φορτοεκφορτωση καυσιμων εδω και καιρο. Απαραδεκτη κατασταση και την εχω ζησει πολυ καλα.

----------


## moutsokwstas

> Θα συμφωνησω και εγω μονο και μονο για την πλευρα που επελεξες ως φωτογραφος!! Γιατι αν η φωτο εβγαινε προς την αλλη πλευρα του εμπορικου λιμενα εμενα προσωπικα δεν θα με εξεφραζε και τοσο πολυ το σχολιο με την καταντια που επικρατει στην φορτοεκφορτωση καυσιμων εδω και καιρο. Απαραδεκτη κατασταση και την εχω ζησει πολυ καλα.


αφουν οι ντοπιοι δεν θελουν τις νεες δεξαμενες καυσιμων κοντα στα παμφιλα, τι να κανουμε? και για τη δεη παλι φωναζουν, δεν τη θελουν στο μανταμαδο, ας αφησουν το εργοστασιο εκει στα μαυρα του τα χαλια. και στο εμπορικο λιμανι κυκλοφορει κοσμος καθε μερα, ειναι το δημαρχειο κι αλλες υπηρεσιες εκει, εμπορικα καταστημτα, μην τυχει και γινει κανενα μπαμ μονο. τι να πει κανεις...

----------


## moutsokwstas

ενα πραγμα δεν καταλαβαινω. οταν υπηρχε το αριων, θυμαμαι που ταξιδευαν μαζι του τα βυτιοφορα γνωστης εταιριας καυσιμων, τωρα το αλεξανδρα Τ δεν τα μεταφερει? πως αλλιως να εξηγηθει η χυμα εκφορτωση καυσιμων στο εμοορικο λιμανι, εκτος κι αν δεν τα εχουν βρει ολες οι εταιριες, η υπαρχει εμπαργκο ορισμενων εταιριων για μεταφορα των βυτιοφορων με τα πλοια, τι να πω. ακρως επικινδυνα πραγματα.

----------


## Apostolos

Μπορει να ειναι κακοβαμενα αλλα ειναι αγαπημένα...

mytilene port.jpg

----------


## scoufgian

> Μπορει να ειναι κακοβαμενα αλλα ειναι αγαπημένα...
> 
> mytilene port.jpg


Μπραβο Αποστολε........ :Wink:  :Wink:

----------


## moutsokwstas

εχει κινηση το εμπορικο λιμανι απ ο,τι βλεπω. ωραιος αποστολε.

----------


## moutsokwstas

10.jpg

20.jpg
εικονες κι*αποντες* εδω και μηνες απο το λιμανι της μυτιληνης, αραγε θα επιστρεψει καποιο απο τα δυο τους? η φωτο με το θεοφιλο ειναι τον ιουνιο του 2008 λιγες μερες πριν την <<εξαφανιση>> του.

----------


## moutsokwstas

φθορες στους στυλους φωτισμου του παρκινγκ του λιμενα απο ιδιοκτητες φορτηγων αυτοκινητων. το λιμενικο αντι να επιβαλει καποια ταξη οσον αφορα το παρκαρισμα και τις φθορες που προξενουνται, κυνηγα τα παρκαρισμενα αυτοκινητα εξω απο το κολυμβητηριο, κατι που το κανει ανεκαθεν, εκτενεστερο ρεπορταζ *εδω* http://www.aiolikanea.gr/news/main/detail.php?ID=42039

----------


## moutsokwstas

η ειδηση αφορα τον φαρο *κορακα* που βρισκεται μεταξυ του οικισμου τσονια και της σκαλας συκαμιας http://www.aiolikanea.gr/news/main/detail.php?ID=43020

----------


## moutsokwstas

δεσμευση για τη μαρινα της μυτιληνης, απο τον υπουργο τουρισμου. αντε να το δουμε κι αυτο...τελειωμο δεν εχει αυτο το εργο και η πολυποθητη εναρξη λειτουργιας της μαρινας στην πρωτευουσα της λεσβου. περισσοτερα εδω http://www.aiolikanea.gr/news/main/detail.php?ID=43227

----------


## moutsokwstas

δραματικη μειωση αφιξεων κρουαζιεροπλοιων στο νησι φετος το καλοκαιρι. υπολογιζεται περιπου 50% μειωση των τουριστων απο τα κρουαζιεροπλοια, επηρεαζοντας την τουριστικη κινηση στο νησι και κατ επεκταση τον τοπικη οικονομια του νησιου, διαβαστε εδω http://www.aiolikanea.gr/news/main/detail.php?ID=43401

----------


## mitilinios

Μεγάλη κίνηση αναμένεται σήμερα στο λιμάνι της Μυτιλήνης.  :Razz:  Ήδη στο λιμάνι βρίσκονται τα πλοία ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ και ΝΗΣΟΣ ΧΙΟΣ που έχουν διανυκτέρευση. Το ΛΙΣΣΟΣ αναμένεται στις 16:20 προερχόμενο από Θεσσαλονίκη και Λήμνο ενώ κατά τις 18:10 αναμένεται και το ΙΕΡΑΠΕΤΡΑ Λ προερχόμενο από Σάμο - Χίο. Είμαι περίεργος να δω που θα καταφέρουν να δέσουν τόσα πλοία.  :Confused:  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## mitilinios

Τζάμπα η προσμονή. Το ΛΙΣΣΟΣ τελικά αναχώρησε στις 17:30  :Confused:  :Confused:  (δεν πρέπει να είχε αναχώρηση τέτοια ώρα άλλη φορά, ενώ δεν υπάρχει δρομολόγιο ούτε στο openseas) και το  ΙΕΡΑΠΕΤΡΑ Λ που θα έρθει σε κανένα πεντάλεπτο θα δέσει κανονικά δίπλα στο ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ. Κρίμα... :Sad:

----------


## moutsokwstas

> Μεγάλη κίνηση αναμένεται σήμερα στο λιμάνι της Μυτιλήνης.  Ήδη στο λιμάνι βρίσκονται τα πλοία ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ και ΝΗΣΟΣ ΧΙΟΣ που έχουν διανυκτέρευση. Το ΛΙΣΣΟΣ αναμένεται στις 16:20 προερχόμενο από Θεσσαλονίκη και Λήμνο ενώ κατά τις 18:10 αναμένεται και το ΙΕΡΑΠΕΤΡΑ Λ προερχόμενο από Σάμο - Χίο. Είμαι περίεργος να δω που θα καταφέρουν να δέσουν τόσα πλοία.


 μην απορεις, τη δεκαετια του 80 συνεβαινε τεσσερα πλοια να ειναι δεμενα στο λιμανι της μυτιληνης και μαλιστα σαβ/κο. ενα εξ αυτων η και δυο, δεν παρεμεναν πολυ, προσεγγιζαν αφηναν  κοσμο κι οχηματα και συνεχιζαν το ταξιδι τους. σκεψου οτι δεν υπηρχε η προβλητα που υπαρχει τωρα πλησιον του λιμανοβραχιονα.

----------


## STRATHGOS

Οικονομία 
         Πρωταθλητές στην ακρίβεια των ναύλων
Γράφει: Νίκος Μανάβης
13/05/2009
*To τζακ ποτ της συμφοράς έχει πετύχει φέτος η Λέσβος. Εν μέσω οικονομικής* *αναδεικνύεται ως ο ακριβότερος τουριστικός προορισμός σε ό,τι αφορά τις μεταφορές με πλοίο! Το στοιχείο αυτό ήδη έχει πάρει ευρεία δημοσιότητα και είναι βέβαιο ότι θα επηρεάσει σημαντικά την τουριστική κίνηση από Έλληνες επισκέπτες.**κρίση*sAeolos_ExpressII[1].jpg

Χθες Τρίτη, το πρωί, στην εκπομπή της Πόπης Τσαπανίδου στη ΝΕΤ «Συμβαίνει τώρα», παρουσιάστηκαν τα στοιχεία για το κόστος μετάβασης μετΆ επιστροφής από τον Πειραιά προς τα νησιά για τετραμελή οικογένεια με αυτοκίνητο. Η γραμμή Πειραιάς - Μυτιλήνη είναι για τη φετινή χρονιά η πιο ακριβή, καθώς το κόστος ανέρχεται στα 689 ευρώ όταν για το Ηράκλειο το κόστος είναι 466 ευρώ και για τα Χανιά 583.
Εδώ πρέπει να προσθέσουμε και την ταχύτητα των πλοίων. Το δρομολόγιο Ηράκλειο - Πειραιάς πραγματοποιείται μέσα σε έξι ώρες, ενώ το δρομολόγιο Μυτιλήνη - Πειραιάς διαρκεί 10 έως 14 ώρες.
Κάτω από αυτές τις προϋποθέσεις είναι εξαιρετικά δύσκολο, όχι μόνο να πετύχουμε αύξηση των Ελλήνων τουριστών που θα επισκεφθούν τη Λέσβο, αλλά και να διατηρήσουμε τους επισκέπτες στα ίδια επίπεδα που είχαμε πετύχει πέρυσι. Όπως είναι κατανοητό, τα στοιχεία αυτά θα κάνουν το γύρο της Ελλάδας, αφού θα τα αναπαραγάγουν όλα τα μέσα ενημέρωσης. Οι επιπτώσεις στην τουριστική κίνηση της Λέσβου θα είναι μεγάλη.
Εκείνο που αποδεικνύεται για ακόμη μια φορά είναι ότι στις ακτοπλοϊκές συνδέσεις της Λέσβου, με τη σιωπηλή ανοχή των φορέων του νησιού που δεν προσφεύγουν στην Επιτροπή Ανταγωνισμού, δεν υπάρχει ανταγωνισμός μεταξύ των εταιρειών.
*
Τι δείχνουν τα στοιχεία*
Το κόστος της μετάβασης και επιστροφής μιας τετραμελούς οικογένειας με το αυτοκίνητο από τον Πειραιά προς τη Μυτιλήνη κοστίζει 689 ευρώ, για τη Ρόδο 672, για τη Σαντορίνη 642 ευρώ, για τη Χίο 617, για τα Χανιά 583, για το Ηράκλειο 466, για την Πάρο 424 και για την Μύκονο 438 ευρώ.
Σχολιάζοντας την αρνητική πρωτιά της Λέσβου ο πρόεδρος του Επιμελητηρίου, Γιώργος Ορφανός, είπε: «Φέτος είμαστε πρωταθλητές, πέρυσι ήμασταν δευτεραθλητές, αυτή η κατάσταση υπάρχει χρόνια τώρα και γιΆ αυτό φωνάζουμε. Με τέτοιες τιμές στα ακτοπλοϊκά εισιτήρια, είναι λογικό να αυξάνεται η κίνηση στα αεροπλάνα. Είναι φανερό ότι δεν υπάρχει ανταγωνισμός μεταξύ των ακτοπλοϊκών εταιρειών. Αυτή η κατάσταση όπως αντιλαμβάνεστε, θα οδηγήσει την τουριστική κίνηση σε αφανισμό.»
Ο πρόεδρος των Σωματείου Εστιατόρων και Συναφών Επαγγελμάτων Μήθυμνας, Νίκος Μόλβαλης, υποστήριξε με τη σειρά του τα εξής: «Αυτό είναι ένα αρνητικό φαινόμενο και εμείς εδώ στο Μόλυβο βιώνουμε ήδη τις συνέπειές του. Αυτή την εβδομάδα ο Μόλυβος είναι εντελώς άδειος. Όμως εκείνο που θα πρέπει να γίνει είναι συλλογικά όλοι οι φορείς να προσπαθήσουμε να βρούμε λύση. Δεν αρκεί να διαπιστώνουμε κάθε φορά την κατάσταση και να μην κάνουμε τίποτα. Πρέπει η συζήτηση για αυτά τα ζητήματα να ξεκινάει πολύ καιρό πριν την έναρξη της τουριστικής περιόδου, για να δίνονται οι κατάλληλες λύσεις.»

*SOS Ξενοδόχων*
Ο πρόεδρος των Ξενοδόχων της Λέσβου, Περικλής Αντωνίου, με τη σειρά του σημειώνει: «Με αυτά τα δεδομένα θα πρέπει να είμαστε πολύ συγκρατημένοι στις εκτιμήσεις μας για τους επισκέπτες που θα προσελκύσουμε τη φετινή χρονιά στη Λέσβο. Δυστυχώς τόσο το κόστος των αεροπορικών εισιτηρίων, όσο και το κόστος των ακτοπλοϊκών εισιτηρίων, είναι εξαιρετικά μεγάλο, με αποτέλεσμα να χάνουμε τουρίστες. Αρκεί να σας πως ότι το Πάσχα φιλοξενήσαμε στο ξενοδοχείο μας ένα ζευγάρι που πλήρωσε 520 ευρώ για να έρθει με το πλοίο από τον Πειραιά.
Οι ακτοπλοϊκές εταιρείες θα πρέπει να μας πουν πώς τα καταφέρνουν να κερδίζουν στις γραμμές της Κρήτης όταν ρίχνουν τις τιμές, αλλά δε “βγαίνουν” στις γραμμές τις δικές μας.»
Ο τουριστικός πράκτορας Λευτέρης Καραπλιάς, τέλος, μας είπε: «Όταν ακούει κανείς τέτοια στοιχεία, το μόνο συναίσθημα που του δημιουργείται είναι η απογοήτευση. Απογοήτευση γιατί πάντα έτσι ήταν τα πράγματα. Η Μυτιλήνη ήταν και παραμένει προσοδοφόρος προορισμός για τους εφοπλιστές, οι οποίοι μας εκμεταλλεύονται στυγνά. Δυστυχώς δε μας βοηθάει κανείς, δεν είμαστε καθόλου ανταγωνιστικοί με τέτοια κόστη μεταφοράς. Θα έπρεπε να υπάρχει ειδική μέριμνα από το κράτος για τα νησιά μας, που βρίσκονται σε παραμεθόρια περιοχή.»

*Ο ΠΙΝΑΚΑΣ ΤΗΣ ΑΚΡΙΒΕΙΑΣ* 

*Κόστος ακτοπλοϊκής μετακίνησης τετραμελούς οικογένειας* 
*μετΆ επιστροφής και με αυτοκίνητο*

 Πειραιάς – Μυτιλήνη 689 ευρώ   :Sad: 
 Πειραιάς - Ρόδος 672 ευρώ
 Πειραιάς – Σαντορίνη 642 ευρώ    
 Πειραιάς –Χίος 617 ευρώ  
 Πειραιάς – Χανιά 583 ευρώ
 Πειραιάς – Ηράκλειο 466 ευρώ
 Πειραιάς - Μύκονος  σε καθίσματα 438 ευρώ
 Πειραιάς - Πάρος σε καθίσματα 424 ευρώ

----------


## MYTILENE

> Οικονομία 
> Πρωταθλητές στην ακρίβεια των ναύλων
> Γράφει: Νίκος Μανάβης
> 13/05/2009
> *To τζακ ποτ της συμφοράς έχει πετύχει φέτος η Λέσβος. Εν μέσω οικονομικής* *αναδεικνύεται ως ο ακριβότερος τουριστικός προορισμός σε ό,τι αφορά τις μεταφορές με πλοίο! Το στοιχείο αυτό ήδη έχει πάρει ευρεία δημοσιότητα και είναι βέβαιο ότι θα επηρεάσει σημαντικά την τουριστική κίνηση από Έλληνες επισκέπτες.**κρίση*sAeolos_ExpressII[1].jpg
> 
> Χθες Τρίτη, το πρωί, στην εκπομπή της Πόπης Τσαπανίδου στη ΝΕΤ «Συμβαίνει τώρα», παρουσιάστηκαν τα στοιχεία για το κόστος μετάβασης μετʼ επιστροφής από τον Πειραιά προς τα νησιά για τετραμελή οικογένεια με αυτοκίνητο. Η γραμμή Πειραιάς - Μυτιλήνη είναι για τη φετινή χρονιά η πιο ακριβή, καθώς το κόστος ανέρχεται στα 689 ευρώ όταν για το Ηράκλειο το κόστος είναι 466 ευρώ και για τα Χανιά 583.
> Εδώ πρέπει να προσθέσουμε και την ταχύτητα των πλοίων. Το δρομολόγιο Ηράκλειο - Πειραιάς πραγματοποιείται μέσα σε έξι ώρες, ενώ το δρομολόγιο Μυτιλήνη - Πειραιάς διαρκεί 10 έως 14 ώρες.
> Κάτω από αυτές τις προϋποθέσεις είναι εξαιρετικά δύσκολο, όχι μόνο να πετύχουμε αύξηση των Ελλήνων τουριστών που θα επισκεφθούν τη Λέσβο, αλλά και να διατηρήσουμε τους επισκέπτες στα ίδια επίπεδα που είχαμε πετύχει πέρυσι. Όπως είναι κατανοητό, τα στοιχεία αυτά θα κάνουν το γύρο της Ελλάδας, αφού θα τα αναπαραγάγουν όλα τα μέσα ενημέρωσης. Οι επιπτώσεις στην τουριστική κίνηση της Λέσβου θα είναι μεγάλη.
> ...


Φίλε Στράτη καλημέρα,αν μπορείς πές σε αυτό το 
δημοσιογράφο-γιατί ξέρω πολύ καλά οτι είναι .......-να πάει να δεί τι θα γίνει και να μη μου το παίζει δημοσιογράφος γιατί μέχρι προχθές δεν ήξερε που ήταν η προκυμαία της Μυτιλήνης και τώρα μου το παίζει ξερόλας.¶σε που είναι μόνιμος αντίπαλος της ΝΕΛ εδώ και χρόνια.

----------


## sylver23

Συμφωνω οτι καποιοι δημοσιογραφοι ειναι ασχετοι-παντογνωστες αλλα δεν νομιζω οτι στο συγκεκριμενο θεμα μας πειραζει αυτο.
Ισχυουν οι τιμες που λενε ??λογικα ναι.
Οποτε μην τα βαζουμε με αυτον αλλα με καποιες εταιριες.
Το θεμα δεν ειναι ποιος θα πει κατι που συμβαινει αλλα ποιος το κανει

----------


## Νaval22

προς το παρόν ατη γραμμή συμβαίνει η ΝΕΛ να είναι η πιο φτηνή σε σχεση με την ΑΝΕΚ η οποία θα έλεγα πως έχει καβαλήσει εντελώς το καλάμι στις τιμές,και τη hellenic (δικιολογημένα)
πέρα απο αυτό νομίζω πως το πρόβλημα είναι ορατό και πράγματι η μυτιλήνη έχει τεράστιο πρόβλημα όσον αφορά τις τιμές των εισητηρίων τις χρονους ταξιδιού και τις παρεχόμενες υπήρεσίες,είναι μακράν η χειρότερα εξυπηρετούμενη γραμμή της μεγάλης ακτοπλοίας αυτή τη στιγμή.

αλλά έχω να πώ το εξής
Να μη βγαίνουν και μιλάνε οι πρόεδροι γραματείς και φαρισαίοι των συλλόγων ξενοδόχων,γιατί όλος ο κόσμος ξέρει ποιοί είναι,και τι ρόλο έπαιξαν στη ΝΕΛ πού στην ουσία αυτοί φταίνε για τα σημερινά τραγικά χάλια,και τότε όμως που το χρημα έπεφτε στις τσέπες οι τιμές ήταν τιμές και το νησί ήταν επίσης και τότε ένας απο τους ακριβότερους προορισμούς με μηδέν προσφορές και εκπτώσεις

άλλα εκτός από αυτούς τους κυρίους ας μη μιλάνε και οι υπόλοιποι αφού όλοι είναι τόσο υπεράνω και αφού τα καράβια δεν τους αφορούν μιας και χρησιμοποιούν αεροπλάνο στις μετακινήσεις τους,ας βγούν στα αγούρια λοιπόν........,και όταν θα τελιώσουν τα λεφτά θα χαρώ να τους δώ στα βουνά να ξαναμαζεύουν τις ελιές. :Wink:

----------


## moutsokwstas

αν ηθελε η μυτιληνη να ειναι (και ) προσιτος τουριστικος προορισμος, θα το ειχε κανει. και τουριστικες ξενοδοχειακες υποδομες θα ειχε και ο κοσμος θα εφευγε και θα ερχοταν ξανα, εχοντας μεινει ευχαριστημενος. απλα το νησι στηριζεται στον θρησκευτικο τουρισμο και στην οικονομικη ευδαιμονια των τοπικων παραγοντων και των κατοικων του. ας μη με παρεξηγησουν οι εκ μυτιληνης καταγομενοι, εχω ζησει χρονια εκει, αλλα αυτη ειναι η αληθεια. πηγα να φαω σε ταβερνα οχι σε τουριστικη περιοδο και μου εστρωσαν ενα τραπεζομαντιλο καταμεσης σε δυο τραπεζια! αληθεια το ουζο γιατι το εχουν? μηπως δεν ξερουν να κερνουν, οπως κερνουν καποιοι αλλοι την ρακη τους?

----------


## STRATHGOS

kalimera apo tin mytilini !!!
15052009859.jpg :Cool: 
foto pris 2 lepta!

----------


## STRATHGOS

Κόντρα ξέσπασε μεταξύ των οδηγών ταξί και των αστικών λεωφορείων χθες το πρωί στο λιμάνι της Μυτιλήνης, ενώ κατέβαιναν οι επιβάτες του κρουαζιερόπλοιου Ελ. Βενιζέλος, για το ποιος θα έχει το πρώτο λόγο στην πελατεία. Το κρουαζιερόπλοιο Ελ. Βενιζέλος, το οποίο έχει ναυλωθεί από τον Οργανισμό Εργατικής Εστίας, μετέφερε μεγάλο όγκο επιβατών, 1.700 περίπου στον αριθμό, οι οποίοι ως επί το πλείστον ήρθαν στη Μυτιλήνη για θρησκευτικό τουρισμό.
Για να αποφευχθούν διενέξεις κατά την άφιξη του κρουαζιερόπλοιου, είχε πραγματοποιηθεί  σύσκεψη στη Νομαρχία πριν 3 μέρες με τα εμπλεκόμενα μέρη στην οποία είχε επιτευχθεί συμφωνία κυρίων για τις θέσεις που θα στάθμευαν τόσο τα ταξί όσο και τα αστικά λεωφορεία με σκοπό την καλύτερη εξυπηρέτηση των τουριστών.Οι οδηγοί των ταξί υποστηρίζουν πως τα αστικά λεωφορεία που ήταν σταθμευμένα στο ¶γαλμα της Ελευθερίας στο λιμάνι είχαν κράχτες που καλούσαν τον κόσμο σε αυτά και στέρησαν πελατεία από τα ταξί και επικαλούνται τον νόμο που απαγορεύει την άγρα επιβατών. Μάλιστα, μετά το περιστατικό στο λιμάνι, πραγματοποίησαν διαμαρτυρία έξω από τη Νομαρχία  από την οποία ζήτησαν να πάψουν να σταθμεύουν τα αστικά λεωφορεία μέσα στο λιμάνι και να κάνουν στάση απΆ έξω (όπως γινόταν και παλαιότερα). Ο Πρόεδρος του Συνδέσμου Σωματείων Ταξί κ. Σπανός δήλωσε στα ΑΙ.Ν.: Οι πελάτες θα πρέπει να μπορούν να επιλέγουν μόνοι τους ποιο μέσο θα πάρουν. Με τη στάση τους οι οδηγοί των λεωφορείων αθέτησαν τη συμφωνία που είχαμε κάνει πριν από λίγες μέρες. Οι οδηγοί των αστικών λεωφορείων, από την άλλη πλευρά, απαντούν πως έχουν επανειλημμένα ζητήσει άδεια από το Λιμενικό Ταμείο να σταθμεύουν στο λιμάνι ώστε να εξυπηρετείται καλύτερα ο κόσμος που κατεβαίνει από τα πλοία, ωστόσο έχουν εισπράξει ως απαντήσεις την άρνηση και την σιωπή. Παράλληλα ο Πρόεδρος των Οδηγών Αστικών Λεωφορείων κ. Φίδης δήλωσε στα ΑΙ.Ν. για το θέμα: ?Προφανώς και δεν μπορούν να εξυπηρετηθούν 1.700 άτομα μόνο από τα ταξί και είναι λογική η προτίμηση του κόσμου στα αστικά λεωφορεία λόγω του φθηνότερου εισιτηρίου, ιδιαίτερα όταν πρόκειται για ανθρώπους που έρχονται με την Εργατική Εστία. Η παρουσία μας στο λιμάνι είναι απαραίτητη και θα επιμείνουμε.Οι επισκέπτες, για τους οποίους έγινε ο καβγάς, επισκέφτηκαν τις μονές του Αγ. Ραφαήλ, του Ταξιάρχη στον Μανταμάδο και μερικοί από αυτούς βρέθηκαν και στην εκκλησία της Παναγίας στην Αγιάσο. Στις 5 το απόγευμα το Ελ. Βενιζέλος αναχώρησε από το λιμάνι. Να σημειωθεί ότι αυτή ήταν η πρώτη επίσκεψη του κρουαζιερόπλοιου και θα ακολουθήσουν άλλες 3. Ας ελπίσουμε στο μέλλον να μην έχουμε παρόμοιες διενέξεις σαν την χθεσινή. 
~Apokoma apo aiolika nea~

----------


## Νaval22

κρουααζερόπλοιο το ελ βενιζέλος?,μπά έμενα ποιο πολύ σε containership μου φέρνει... :Wink:

----------


## STRATHGOS

> κρουααζερόπλοιο το ελ βενιζέλος?,μπά έμενα ποιο πολύ σε containership μου φέρνει...


Ne kala perimene edo oti theloun grafoun!:mrgreen: gia na katalabis se 3 efimerides topikes exoun grAψi 3 diaforetika noumera kita
DIMOKRATIS -φορμή η αθέτηση της συμφωνίας για τον τρόπο μεταφοράς των 1200επιβατών του «Ελ.Βενιζέλος» που συμμετείχαν στο  κοινωνικού τουρισμού
AIOLIKA NEA                              ΧΘΕΣ ΤΟ ΠΡΩΙ ΜΕΤΑΞΙ ΤΑΞΙΤΖΗΔΩΝ ΚΑΙ ΑΣΤΙΚΟΥ ΚΤΕΛ
                            	Καβγάς στο λιμάνι για 1.700 επιβάτες
EMPEROS*Με καβγά μπροστά το χώρο του λιμανιού, που έδεσε το «Ελευθέριος Βενιζέλος» «υποδέχθηκαν» τους 1.800 περίπου επιβάτες λεωφορειούχοι των αστικών ΚΤΕΛ και οδηγοί των ταξί, διεκδικώντας μερίδιο στην πίτα του μεταφορικού έργου.
OPOTE KATALAVENIS TI GINETE EDO ALA LEEI I THEIA MOU ALA AKOUN TA AUTIA MOU!!:???:

*

----------


## STRATHGOS

*Δεν ξεκίνησε το δρομολόγιο του πλοίου «Διαγόρας», που συνδέει τη Θεσσαλονίκη με το Σίγρι και θα συνεχίζει ως τα Δωδεκάνησα. Ο ακριβής λόγος μη έναρξης του δρομολογίου δεν έχει γίνει ακόμη γνωστός, όμως ναυτιλιακοί κύκλοι έλεγαν ότι δεν έδινε έγκριση το Πολεμικό Ναυτικό για τη χρήση του λιμανιού. Σύμφωνα με άλλες πληροφορίες, ο λόγος είναι ότι το πλοίο δεν μπορεί να προσεγγίσει το λιμάνι λόγω χαμηλού βάθους του πυθμένα της θάλασσας. Κάποιοι άλλοι, πάλι, αναφέρουν ότι ίσως το πλοίο να πιάνει στη Μυτιλήνη αντί στο Σίγρι.                                                                                                            theofilos.jpg*
*Αντιθέτως, ξεκίνησαν την Κυριακή τα δρομολόγια του «Θεόφιλος», το οποίο επανήλθε το απόγευμα της Κυριακής στο λιμάνι της Μυτιλήνης, μετά από 10 ολόκληρους μήνες. Το «Θεόφιλος» τώρα πια εκτελεί δρομολόγια στις άγονες γραμμές του βορείου Αιγαίου. Παράλληλα, αναμένονται τα αποτελέσματα από τον τελευταίο διαγωνισμό της Γενικής Γραμματείας Αιγαίου και Νησιωτικής Πολιτικής.*
Στο μεταξύ, το περιοδικό «Εφοπλιστής», στο τελευταίο τεύχος του, παρουσιάζει την εξέλιξη που είχε η υπόθεση των άγονων γραμμών κατά τη διάρκεια του τελευταίου χρόνου. Σε αυτό, ο δημοσιογράφος Φώτης Μαρτίνος στην ουσία περιγράφει αυτό που εδώ και πολύ καιρό καταγράφουμε στα ρεπορτάζ του «Ε», δηλαδή πως οι μεγάλοι νικητές των άγονων γραμμών είναι η ΝΕΛ και η ΑΝΕΚ. Παράλληλα, η αίσθηση που δίνει το ρεπορτάζ είναι ότι μεταξύ των δύο πλευρών υπάρχει ένα μορατόριουμ, αν δεν υπάρχει συμφωνία συνεργασίας.
Ιδιαίτερο τοπικό ενδιαφέρον έχουν τα όσα καταγράφονται στο ρεπορτάζ για το «Θεόφιλος» και την πορεία των επισκευών του, σε σχέση με τις άγονες γραμμές που πήρε ή πρόκειται να πάρει το πλοίο.
Στο πολυσέλιδο ρεπορτάζ, γίνεται ακόμα εκτενής αναφορά στο διαγωνισμό της 9ης Ιανουαρίου του υπουργείου Εμπορικής Ναυτιλίας και Αιγαίου, όπου είχαν υποβληθεί 26 προσφορές από τις οποίες κόπηκαν οι έξι. Τρεις από αυτές ήταν του κ. Μανούση. Ανάμεσα σε αυτές που πέρασαν την πρώτη φάση του διαγωνισμού, ήταν οι προσφορές της ΝΕΛ, η οποία συμμετείχε στο διαγωνισμό, αν και λίγους μήνες πριν ο κ. Βεντούρης, διευθύνων Σύμβουλος της ΝΕΛ και πρόεδρος της Ένωσης Επιχειρήσεων Ακτοπλοΐας, δήλωνε ότι οι διαγωνισμοί των άγονων γραμμών είναι στημένοι.
Να σημειωθεί εδώ ότι από τις 20 προσφορές του διαγωνισμού που αξιολογήθηκαν, εγκρίνονται οι 11 και απορρίπτονται εννέα. Η ΑΝΕΚ παίρνει τέσσερις γραμμές και η ΝΕΛ τρεις, δηλαδή κάθε εταιρεία πήρε όσες γραμμές διεκδίκησε.
Από τις εννέα προσφορές που απορρίπτονται, για τις οκτώ η αιτιολογία της απόρριψης είναι ότι δεν είχε θεωρηθεί έγκαιρα το μετοχολόγιο της εταιρείας.

*Δύσκολη θέση, αλλά…*
Το περασμένο φθινόπωρο η ΝΕΛ ήταν σε εξαιρετικά δύσκολη κατάσταση. Κι αυτό γιατί είχε να αντιμετωπίσει το κόστος των επισκευών του «Θεόφιλος» και το μερικό παροπλισμό άλλων πλοίων, επειδή τα περισσότερα από αυτά δεν είχαν έργο.
Τα πράγματα άρχισαν να αλλάζουν για τη ΝΕΛ - όπως περιγράφει το περιοδικό - τον περασμένο Οκτώβριο, όταν η εταιρεία δρομολόγησε το «Αίολος Κεντέρης Ι» στα ενδοκυκλαδίτικα δρομολόγια, ενώ από το Δεκέμβριο του 2008 στις ίδιες άγονες γραμμές μπήκε και το «Αίολος Κεντέρης ΙΙ». Η ΝΕΛ πήρε μέρος σε διαγωνισμό για άγονη γραμμή της Δωδεκανήσου με το πλοίο «Μυτιλήνη», αλλά αποκλείστηκε λόγω τυπικών ελλείψεων του φακέλου.
Στις 19 Φεβρουαρίου ξεκινά δρομολόγια στην επιδοτούμενη γραμμή Λαύριο - Σίγρι - ¶γιος Ευστράτιος - Λήμνος - Καβάλα το «Ταξιάρχης».
Λίγο καιρό αργότερα μπαίνει στις άγονες γραμμές και το «Θεόφιλος», τα δρομολόγια του οποίου ξεκίνησαν την Κυριακή.

*Το «Θεόφιλος»*
Το περιοδικό «Εφοπλιστής» θυμίζει ότι ο κ. Βεντούρης δήλωνε πως το «Θεόφιλος» θα είχε επισκευαστεί έως τις 10 Οκτωβρίου. Κάτι που, με βάση τα τότε δεδομένα, θα σήμαινε την επιστροφή του στη γραμμή Πειραιάς - Χίος - Μυτιλήνη και τον παροπλισμό του «Λισσός». Όμως το πλοίο έμεινε επί μήνες παροπλισμένο στην Κυνόσουρα και δεξαμενίστηκε στο Πέραμα στις 6 Μαρτίου 2009. Γίνονται επισκευές αποκατάστασης της ζημιάς και συγκεκριμένα αποκατάσταση του ρήγματος, στρεβλώσεων γάστρας, τοποθέτηση αριστερού ελικοφόρου άξονα και προπέλας, καθαρισμός και βάψιμο υφάλων. Στον Πειραιά κυκλοφορούσαν φήμες ότι το πλοίο θα μπει σε δρομολόγια από τις 10 Απριλίου. Αλλά κάτι τέτοιο δε συνέβη ποτέ.
Στη Μυτιλήνη το πλοίο ήρθε το απόγευμα της Κυριακής 17 Μάη και η εικόνα που μας έδωσε είναι ότι αναπτύσσει μεγαλύτερη ταχύτητα από αυτήν που είχε πριν το ατύχημα του.
Η ζημιές που είχε υποστεί το πλοίο ήταν:
- Μεγάλο ρήγμα στα διπύθμενα στο πρωραίο και αριστερό τμήμα του πλοίου.
- Παραμορφώσεις και στρεβλώσεις στην τρόπιδα από το ρήγμα έως την πρύμνη.
- Στρέβλωση του αριστερού ελικοφόρου άξονα και βλάβες στο αριστερό προωστήριο σύστημα.
Πρέπει εδώ να σημειωθεί ότι έως την ώρα που έγινε δεκτή η προσφορά της ΝΕΛ, το «Θεόφιλος» δεν ήταν σε θέση να ξεκινήσει δρομολόγια, αλλά αυτό ήταν κάτι που δεν ενόχλησε την Επιτροπή του διαγωνισμού.

*Οι σχέσεις ΝΕΛ και ΑΝΕΚ*
Ως ενδεικτικό στοιχείο των σχέσεων που έχουν αναπτυχθεί μεταξύ της ΝΕΛ και της ΑΝΕΚ στο ρεπορτάζ του «Εφοπλιστή», καταγράφεται το ότι ο κ. Βεντούρης δεν ενοχλήθηκε από τη δρομολόγηση στην τρίτη άγονη ενδοκυκλαδική γραμμή του Αιγαίου του πλοίου «Ηighspeed», μια γραμμή που σύμφωνα με παλαιότερες δηλώσεις του κ. Βεντούρη ήταν άσκοπη.
***Εντύπωση προκαλεί επίσης το ότι η ΝΕΛ, αν και μπορούσε να πετύχει την αποδρομολόγηση του «Λισσός» από τη γραμμή Πειραιάς - Χίος - Μυτιλήνη και την επαναφορά του «Θεόφιλος», δεν το επιδίωξε ποτέ.
APO EFIMERIDA EMPROS LESVOU

----------


## moutsokwstas

> Ne kala perimene edo oti theloun grafoun!:mrgreen: gia na katalabis se 3 efimerides topikes exoun grAψi 3 diaforetika noumera kita
> DIMOKRATIS -φορμή η αθέτηση της συμφωνίας για τον τρόπο μεταφοράς των 1200επιβατών του «Ελ.Βενιζέλος» που συμμετείχαν στο κοινωνικού τουρισμού
> AIOLIKA NEA ΧΘΕΣ ΤΟ ΠΡΩΙ ΜΕΤΑΞΙ ΤΑΞΙΤΖΗΔΩΝ ΚΑΙ ΑΣΤΙΚΟΥ ΚΤΕΛ
>     Καβγάς στο λιμάνι για 1.700 επιβάτες
> EMPEROS*Με καβγά μπροστά το χώρο του λιμανιού, που έδεσε το «Ελευθέριος Βενιζέλος» «υποδέχθηκαν» τους 1.800 περίπου επιβάτες λεωφορειούχοι των αστικών ΚΤΕΛ και οδηγοί των ταξί, διεκδικώντας μερίδιο στην πίτα του μεταφορικού έργου.*
> *OPOTE KATALAVENIS TI GINETE EDO ALA LEEI I THEIA MOU ALA AKOUN TA AUTIA MOU!!:???:*


 τωρα το θυμηθηκαν οι οδηγοι του αστικου κτελ, να ερθουν μπροστα στους καταπελτες? τοσα χρονια ποτε εμφανιστηκαν εκει? σαν δεν ντρεπονται λιγακι λεω εγω. και σαν να μην εφτανε αυτο, αρπαχτηκαν! ευγε!

----------


## moutsokwstas

> *Δεν ξεκίνησε το δρομολόγιο του πλοίου «Διαγόρας», που συνδέει τη Θεσσαλονίκη με το Σίγρι και θα συνεχίζει ως τα Δωδεκάνησα. Ο ακριβής λόγος μη έναρξης του δρομολογίου δεν έχει γίνει ακόμη γνωστός, όμως ναυτιλιακοί κύκλοι έλεγαν ότι δεν έδινε έγκριση το Πολεμικό Ναυτικό για τη χρήση του λιμανιού. Σύμφωνα με άλλες πληροφορίες, ο λόγος είναι ότι το πλοίο δεν μπορεί να προσεγγίσει το λιμάνι λόγω χαμηλού βάθους του πυθμένα της θάλασσας. Κάποιοι άλλοι, πάλι, αναφέρουν ότι ίσως το πλοίο να πιάνει στη Μυτιλήνη αντί στο Σίγρι. theofilos.jpg*
> *Αντιθέτως, ξεκίνησαν την Κυριακή τα δρομολόγια του «Θεόφιλος», το οποίο επανήλθε το απόγευμα της Κυριακής στο λιμάνι της Μυτιλήνης, μετά από 10 ολόκληρους μήνες. Το «Θεόφιλος» τώρα πια εκτελεί δρομολόγια στις άγονες γραμμές του βορείου Αιγαίου. Παράλληλα, αναμένονται τα αποτελέσματα από τον τελευταίο διαγωνισμό της Γενικής Γραμματείας Αιγαίου και Νησιωτικής Πολιτικής.*
> Στο μεταξύ, το περιοδικό «Εφοπλιστής», στο τελευταίο τεύχος του, παρουσιάζει την εξέλιξη που είχε η υπόθεση των άγονων γραμμών κατά τη διάρκεια του τελευταίου χρόνου. Σε αυτό, ο δημοσιογράφος Φώτης Μαρτίνος στην ουσία περιγράφει αυτό που εδώ και πολύ καιρό καταγράφουμε στα ρεπορτάζ του «Ε», δηλαδή πως οι μεγάλοι νικητές των άγονων γραμμών είναι η ΝΕΛ και η ΑΝΕΚ. Παράλληλα, η αίσθηση που δίνει το ρεπορτάζ είναι ότι μεταξύ των δύο πλευρών υπάρχει ένα μορατόριουμ, αν δεν υπάρχει συμφωνία συνεργασίας.
> Ιδιαίτερο τοπικό ενδιαφέρον έχουν τα όσα καταγράφονται στο ρεπορτάζ για το «Θεόφιλος» και την πορεία των επισκευών του, σε σχέση με τις άγονες γραμμές που πήρε ή πρόκειται να πάρει το πλοίο.
> Στο πολυσέλιδο ρεπορτάζ, γίνεται ακόμα εκτενής αναφορά στο διαγωνισμό της 9ης Ιανουαρίου του υπουργείου Εμπορικής Ναυτιλίας και Αιγαίου, όπου είχαν υποβληθεί 26 προσφορές από τις οποίες κόπηκαν οι έξι. Τρεις από αυτές ήταν του κ. Μανούση. Ανάμεσα σε αυτές που πέρασαν την πρώτη φάση του διαγωνισμού, ήταν οι προσφορές της ΝΕΛ, η οποία συμμετείχε στο διαγωνισμό, αν και λίγους μήνες πριν ο κ. Βεντούρης, διευθύνων Σύμβουλος της ΝΕΛ και πρόεδρος της Ένωσης Επιχειρήσεων Ακτοπλοΐας, δήλωνε ότι οι διαγωνισμοί των άγονων γραμμών είναι στημένοι.
> Να σημειωθεί εδώ ότι από τις 20 προσφορές του διαγωνισμού που αξιολογήθηκαν, εγκρίνονται οι 11 και απορρίπτονται εννέα. Η ΑΝΕΚ παίρνει τέσσερις γραμμές και η ΝΕΛ τρεις, δηλαδή κάθε εταιρεία πήρε όσες γραμμές διεκδίκησε.
> Από τις εννέα προσφορές που απορρίπτονται, για τις οκτώ η αιτιολογία της απόρριψης είναι ότι δεν είχε θεωρηθεί έγκαιρα το μετοχολόγιο της εταιρείας.
> 
> *Δύσκολη θέση, αλλά…*
> ...


 ολα αυτα αφηνονται στην κριση του καθενος μας και του κοσμου. ο καθεις κρινει τι ειναι σωστο και ωφελιμο και παραλληλα κρινεται......

----------


## mike_rodos

> *Δεν ξεκίνησε το δρομολόγιο του πλοίου «Διαγόρας», που συνδέει τη Θεσσαλονίκη με το Σίγρι και θα συνεχίζει ως τα Δωδεκάνησα. Ο ακριβής λόγος μη έναρξης του δρομολογίου δεν έχει γίνει ακόμη γνωστός, όμως ναυτιλιακοί κύκλοι έλεγαν ότι δεν έδινε έγκριση το Πολεμικό Ναυτικό για τη χρήση του λιμανιού. Σύμφωνα με άλλες πληροφορίες, ο λόγος είναι ότι το πλοίο δεν μπορεί να προσεγγίσει το λιμάνι λόγω χαμηλού βάθους του πυθμένα της θάλασσας. Κάποιοι άλλοι, πάλι, αναφέρουν ότι ίσως το πλοίο να πιάνει στη Μυτιλήνη αντί στο Σίγρι.*


Ότι θέλει η κάθε εφημερίδα γράφει... Αφού το ΔΙΑΓΟΡΑΣ ξεκινάει δρομολόγια στις 5 Ιουνίου για Θεσσαλονίκη!

----------


## MYTILENE

Σας έχω ξαναπεί σε άλλο topic να μην ασχολείστε με την συγκεκριμένη εφημερίδα αλλά εσείς επιμένετε :Razz: !!!!Τα άτομα είναι άκρως κομπλεξικά και νομίζουν ότι με το να φέρνουν τη καταστροφή κάνουν καλό και ότι τα ξέρουν όλα αυτοί και κανένας άλλος.Σας είπα μέχρι προχθές δε ξέρανε που είναι η προκυμαία της Μυτιλήνης και τώρα μου γράφουν και άρθρα.Ρε δε πάνε να δούνε τι θα γίνουν.

----------


## STRATHGOS

patagos sto limani tis lesvo [mytilini] den peuti karfitsa!!
edo ena video tis teletis enerjsis stis politistikis ebdomadas sto limani tou nisiou :Wink: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zamD6...layer_embedded
Σεβασμός στην πόλη:lol:
 26/05/2009


*Να υπάρξει σεβασμός στην πόλη και στους  κατοίκους της ζητά ο πρύτανης του Πανεπιστημίου Αιγαίου, καθηγητής Ανδρέας  Τρούμπης, με έκκληση που απηύθυνε χθες προς τα μέλη της οργανωτικής επιτροπής  της Πολιτιστικής Εβδομάδας 2009. Αφορμή για την επιστολή του πρύτανη ήταν τα  έντονα παράπονα που δέχθηκε η πρυτανεία για την όχληση απΆ το εναρκτήριο των  εκδηλώσεων πάρτυ στο «Ξενία», το οποίο κι αναστάτωσε ολόκληρη τη νότια Μυτιλήνη,  καθώς και υποψήφιους των Πανελλαδικών που μένουν στην περιοχή.*

----------


## douzoune

Το ξεχάσαμε το θέμα!!! Πού είναι οι συντοπίτες??? :mrgreen::mrgreen:  Οι επόμενες φωτό για όλους τους Μυτιληνιούς...
Σήμερα είχαμε την άφιξη δύο κρουαζιερόπλοιων, το Salamis Glory και το The Emerald ενώ ακολούθησε και η άφιξη του Λισσός.
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 50789
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 50790
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 50791

----------


## Apostolos

Απο τον δρόμο του Γαιδαρανήφορα τις έβγαλες ή του προφήτη Ηλία?

----------


## douzoune

> Απο τον δρόμο του Γαιδαρανήφορα τις έβγαλες ή του προφήτη Ηλία?


Του προφήτη Ηλία....στην Ράχη.

----------


## douzoune

Αρκετή κίνηση σήμερα το πρωί στο λιμάνι της Μυτιλήνης.
Αρχικά είχαμε την αναχώρηση του Νήσος Χίος, στην συνέχεια την άφιξη του Μυτιλήνη, έπειτα άφιξη του Θεόφιλου με ταυτόχρονη άφιξη του Αρχάγγελου.
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 50898
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 50899
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 50900
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 50901

----------


## Apostolos

Όταν θα ανέβω στο νησι να μου δείξεις τον δρόμο. Ειχα δουλέψει σε μια βίλα κάπου εκεί αλλα δέν θυμάμαι....

----------


## douzoune

> Όταν θα ανέβω στο νησι να μου δείξεις τον δρόμο. Ειχα δουλέψει σε μια βίλα κάπου εκεί αλλα δέν θυμάμαι....


Σ' αυτές τις βίλες δουλεύω και εγώ.....Και όποτε βρίσκω χρόνο βγάζω και καμιά φωτό. Επειδή το έψαξα λίγο με τον δρόμο αυτό, όταν συνεχίσεις από το σημείο που είναι ταβηγμένες οι φωτό σε βγάζει στα Λουτρά!!! Είναι βέβαια σε λίγο χάλια κατάσταση....Ευχαρίστως να σου δείξω τον δρόμο όταν έρθεις με το καλό. Τέλειο σημείο για πανοραμικές λήψεις. (λόγω δουλειάς βέβαια δεν έχω μαζί μου την φωτογραφική και οι φωτό είναι από κινητό :Wink:  )

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Από NAVTEX ήρθε η προαγγελία για αχαρτογράφητη ξέρα στα νότια του νησιού στη 4-εση 38° 58,4' Β  026°29,3' Α.
ZCZC LA43
071320 UTC AUG 09
LIMNOS RADIO NAVWARN 0154/09
NE AIGAIO SEA - LESVOS ISLAND
UNCHARTED REEF REPORTED IN PSN
38-58,4N  026-29,3E
DANGEROUS TO NAVIGATION
NNNN

----------


## Apostolos

Φίλοι και πατριώτες αυριο πρωί σας έρχετε το ORIANA! Ίσως το μεγαλύτερο πλοίο που εχει επισκευθεί το λιμάνι μας!!!!
Τυχεροί!
Νικο, Μανο, douzoune ετοιμαστείτε!!!!

----------


## nikosnasia

Αν μιλάμε για το ίδιο πλοίο έχει ξανάρθει πριν ακριβώς 6 χρόνια. 
Pict2003010.jpg

----------


## douzoune

Η επιθυμία του Απόστολου.....διαταγή. Εξαιρετικά αφιερωμένες σε σένα Απόστολε λοιπόν.
Από...χαμηλά
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 52321
και από...λίγο πιο ψηλά
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 52320

----------


## Apostolos

Σας ευχαριστώ. Πολύ θα ήθελα να το έβλεπα να έδενε μέσα στο λιμάνι...

----------


## nikosnasia

Και από μιά άλλη γωνία που μ΄αρέσει.
DSCN3470.JPG

DSCN3472.JPG

----------


## nikosnasia

Ξεκινώ τις συναντήσεις πλοίων στην Μυτιλήνη  στο θέμα Δελτίο Μυτιλήνης μια συνάντηση του Αλκαίου με το "μυστακοφόρο" Ρόδος
alkaeos.jpg

----------


## nikosnasia

Μία του 2001 με FEDRA & PREVELIS.
Pict2001140.jpg

----------


## nikosnasia

Και μία στις 10 Σεπτεμβρίου 2006 με ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ , ΝΗΣΟΣ ΜΥΚΟΝΟΣ & ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ ΣΟΥΜΕΛΑ.
Pict20060910.JPG

----------


## nikosnasia

18 Σεπτεμβρίου 2005.ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ & SEA WITCH.
Pict20050918.jpg

----------


## cpt babis

> 18 Σεπτεμβρίου 2005.ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ & SEA WITCH.
> Pict20050918.jpg


  Πολυ ομορφη Νικο!!!
Το SEA WITCH ειναι το σημερινο STROFADES IV?

----------


## nikosnasia

Στις 8 Μαρτίου 2008 αναχωρούν ταυτόχρονα για διαφορετικούς προορισμούς το ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ και το ΣΑΜΟΘΡΑΚΗ.
Pict20080308.JPG

----------


## Leo

> Στις 8 Μαρτίου 2008 αναχωρούν ταυτόχρονα για διαφορετικούς προορισμούς το ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ και το ΣΑΜΟΘΡΑΚΗ.
> Pict20080308.JPG


Και συνεφιάζει στην Μυτιλήνη... η χαρά του opelmanos  :Very Happy: . Ευχαριστούμε nikosnasia, πάντα κάτι ξεχωριστό.

----------


## nikosnasia

Ευχαριστώ Leo για τα καλά σου λόγια.
Τρία διαφορετικά μεγέθη,τρεις διαφορετικές εταιρίες,τρία διαφορετικά βαπόρια, το 2008 στη Μυτιλήνη.
ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ ΣΟΥΜΕΛΑ-ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ-ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΙΟΣ ΒΕΝΙΖΕΛΟΣ.
Pict20080603.JPG

----------


## nikosnasia

Για τον opelmanos μιά είσοδος του ΡΟΜΙΛΝΤΑ στη Μυτιλήνη το 2003.
Pict2003102.jpg

----------


## opelmanos

Καλά φίλε μου μόλις εξερεύνησα αυτό το θέμα και τα είδα όλα μιλάμε .Αξίζεις χίλια μπράβο

----------


## opelmanos

> Στις 8 Μαρτίου 2008 αναχωρούν ταυτόχρονα για διαφορετικούς προορισμούς το ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ και το ΣΑΜΟΘΡΑΚΗ.
> Pict20080308.JPG


Δούλευα και εγώ τότε στο Μυτηλήνη. :Razz:

----------


## nikosnasia

Λιμάνι Μυτιλήνης 3 Ιουνίου 2007.
ΕΛ.ΒΕΝΙΖΕΛΟΣ , ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ, ΝΗΣΟΣ ΜΥΚΟΝΟΣ.
Pict200706003.JPG

----------


## nikosnasia

¨Ενα Κυριακάτικο πρωινό του 1995 στη Μυτιλήνη των λευκών πλοίων.
Pict1995171.jpg

----------


## nikosnasia

Και η συνέχεια μιας προηγούμενης φωτογραφίας του 2008. 
Μυτιλήνη για Χίο-Πειραιά, Σαμοθράκη για Λήμνο-Καβάλα.
Pict20080309.JPG

----------


## Speedkiller

*Για τον nikosnasia...*
έξω απ το λιμάνι της Μυτιλήνης...

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 59895

----------


## nikosnasia

Μιά συνάντηση του 2005. Πάλι τρία διαφορετικά πλοία, τριών διαφορετικών εταιριών ΡΟΔΟΣ (ΔΑΝΕ) , ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ (ΝΕΛ) ΔΗΜΗΤΡΟΥΛΑ (GA).
Pict2005055.jpg

----------


## nikosnasia

Για τους παλιούς Νελίτες μιά φωτό πριν 10 χρόνια.
Pict1999106.jpg

----------


## Speedkiller

> Για τους παλιούς Νελίτες μιά φωτό πριν 10 χρόνια.
> Pict1999106.jpg



Πως ανεβήκαμε εκεί πάνω??? :Smile:

----------


## nikosnasia

Οι δυό "πραγματευτάδες" διαλαλούν την πραμάτεια τους . Πωλούνται ηλεκτρικά είδη. Η φωτό τραβήχθηκε στις 23 Ιανουαρίου του 2005.
Pict20050123.jpg

----------


## opelmanos

> Οι δυό "πραγματευτάδες" διαλαλούν την πραμάτεια τους . Πωλούνται ηλεκτρικά είδη. Η φωτό τραβήχθηκε στις 23 Ιανουαρίου του 2005.
> Pict20050123.jpg


Eστω και έτσι τα προτιμούσα πάντως!! :Sad: Παρά αυτό που είναι τώρα :Sad:

----------


## douzoune

> Πως ανεβήκαμε εκεί πάνω???


Εδώ κάποιοι ράμπο(ονόματα δεν λέμε :Very Happy: ) ανεβαίνουν στην τσιμινιέρα.....Σ' αυτό θα κολλήσουμε???? :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
Πλάκα-Πλάκα σε ένα ταξίδι μου το καλοκαίρι είδα 3-4 επιβάτες να έχουν ανέβει εκεί πάνω και απόρησα πώς έφτασαν εκεί που είναι κοντά και σε όργανα του πλοίου....
Φίλε nikosnasia το υλικό σου είναι μοναδικό και αξιοζήλευτο. τα λόγια είναι περιττά....

----------


## nikosnasia

Σήμερα ώρα 17:56 στο λιμάνι ήταν το COSTA MARINA το ΛΙΣΣΟΣ, και αρόδο το KRISTINA REGINA και το Tanker Kriti Akti.
DSCN5400.JPG

----------


## Apostolos

Τι είπες τώρα!!! Ίσως το μεγαλύτερο που έχει δέσει μέσα!!!!

----------


## nikosnasia

Για τον Απόστολο μία μόνο του.
DSCN5405.JPG

----------


## opelmanos

Και μερικές από εμένα..Από κάποιες διαφορετικές γωνίες λήψης


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 60392

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 60393

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 60394

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 60395

----------


## douzoune

Πραγματικό στολίδι για την πόλη μας!!! Ένα μεγάλο μπράβο στους ανταποκριτές μας nikosnasia και opelmanos. Το έβλεπα στο ais που κατευθυνόταν μέσα στο λιμάνι και δεν το πίστευα. Περίμενα να αγκυροβολήσει κλασσικά έξω από το λιμάνι.¶ντε να δούμε και κανένα μεγαλύτερο....

----------


## nikosnasia

Σα να το ήξερα ότι κάποιος θα το βγάλει από την άλλη πλευρά γιατί βαρέθηκα να πάω.Πολύ καλές opelmanos.

----------


## douzoune

Σε μία ώρα περίπου θα έχουμε μια ωραία συνάντηση...Μυτιλήνη-Λισσός-Aegean Pearl-Le Levant. Αν μπορεί κάποιος από τους ανταποκριτές μας να μας δώσει εικόνα!!!!!

----------


## nikosnasia

Στις 29 Αυγούστου του 2004 συναντήθηκαν στη Μυτιλήνη το NEASA EXPRESS (SYROS EXPRESS) και το ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣ.
Pict20040829.jpg

----------


## nikosnasia

Έτος 2005. Cosmote vs Telestet.
Pict2005057.jpg

----------


## cpt babis

> Έτος 2005. Cosmote vs Telestet.
> Pict2005057.jpg


 Χαχαχα !!!
Ευχαριστουμε Νικο για τις υπεροχες φωτο που μας χαριζεις!!!

----------


## opelmanos

> Έτος 2005. Cosmote vs Telestet.
> Pict2005057.jpg


Φίλε Νικόλα μάλλον μπερδεύεις τη χρονολογία.Το 2005 είχε τα συνιάλα της ΤΙΜ ο Κεντέρης δούλευα και το θυμάμαι πολύ καλά.Αυτή η συνάντηση πρέπει να είχε γίνει τον Οκτώβριο του 2003 τέτοιες μέρες όταν είχε κάνει ο Λευτέρης κρουαζιέρα στη Μαυρη Θάλλασα :Wink:

----------


## nikosnasia

Η προηγούμενη ήταν όντως του 2003.Αυτή είναι του 2004.
Pict2004041.jpg

----------


## nikosnasia

Σάββατο 12 Φεβρουαρίου 2005, μετά τη βροχή η λιακάδα. Ατμόσφαιρα πεντακάθαρη η Τουρκία τόσο κοντά. Ο λευκός ΤΑΞΙΑΡΧΗΣ που γλίτωσε τον καραγκιόζ μπερντέ και το ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ ποζάρουν σε κλασσική φωτογραφία από το Ακλειδιού.
Pict20050212.jpg

----------


## opelmanos

> Σάββατο 12 Φεβρουαρίου 2005, μετά τη βροχή η λιακάδα. Ατμόσφαιρα πεντακάθαρη η Τουρκία τόσο κοντά. Ο λευκός ΤΑΞΙΑΡΧΗΣ που γλίτωσε τον καραγκιόζ μπερντέ και το ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ ποζάρουν σε κλασσική φωτογραφία από το Ακλειδιού.
> Pict20050212.jpg


Τι λές ρε Νικόλα!!!!!

----------


## nikosnasia

¨Ετος 2000. Το λιμάνι απ΄τον ΑΛΚΑΙΟ. Σε πρώτο πλάνο το ΣΑΠΦΩ, σε δεύτερο ένα κρουαζιερόπλοιο δυστυχώς δεν θυμάμαι το όνομα του και σε τρίτο πλάνο στο βάθος το ΑΙΟΛΙΣ.
Pict2000181.jpg

----------


## opelmanos

> ¨Ετος 2000. Το λιμάνι απ΄τον ΑΛΚΑΙΟ. Σε πρώτο πλάνο το ΣΑΠΦΩ, σε δεύτερο ένα κρουαζιερόπλοιο δυστυχώς δεν θυμάμαι το όνομα του και σε τρίτο πλάνο στο βάθος το ΑΙΟΛΙΣ.
> Pict2000181.jpg


Ιστορικές πραγματικά οι εποχές !!!

----------


## nikosnasia

Το 2001.ΑΙΟΛΟΣ ΚΕΝΤΕΡΗΣ & ΔΗΜΗΤΡΟΥΛΑ στο λιμάνι , το ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ έρχεται.
Pict2001149.jpg

----------


## nikosnasia

18 Ιουνίου 1994. Αναχωρούμε με το ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ για Κρήτη. Πίσω μας αφήνουμε στο λιμάνι τρία πλοία. Αριστερά το ΝΗΣΟΣ ΧΙΟΣ, στο κέντρο το ΑΓΙΟΣ ΡΑΦΑΗΛ και δεξιά ο ΑΛΚΑΙΟΣ. Δυστυχώς από η ποιότητα από την κάμερα είναι άθλια. Έτσι για την ιστορία και μόνο.
MYTILINI - KRETE 18-6-94 (1).MPG_000014240.jpg

----------


## Speedkiller

> 18 Ιουνίου 1994. Αναχωρούμε με το ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ για Κρήτη. Πίσω μας αφήνουμε στο λιμάνι τρία πλοία. Αριστερά το ΝΗΣΟΣ ΧΙΟΣ, στο κέντρο το ΑΓΙΟΣ ΡΑΦΑΗΛ και δεξιά ο ΑΛΚΑΙΟΣ. Δυστυχώς από η ποιότητα από την κάμερα είναι άθλια. Έτσι για την ιστορία και μόνο.
> MYTILINI - KRETE 18-6-94 (1).MPG_000014240.jpg



Tα αδελφάκια με ανοιχτά τα visor η βλέπω λάθος?

----------


## Apostolos

Κλασσικά για τον Αλκαίο αλλα για το Ν.Χίος...

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Ανοιγαν και τα δυο τα visor τους ,πραγμα που στον πειραια δεν το ειχα δει ποτε

----------


## Apostolos

> σε δεύτερο ένα κρουαζιερόπλοιο δυστυχώς δεν θυμάμαι το όνομα του
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 62197


Είναι το Βεργίνα Σκάϊ που ο Πίκουλος είχε φέρει και ξεκινούσε κρουαζιέρες απο Μυτιλήνη μαζί με το Μαρία Κοσμάς!

----------


## opelmanos

Συγνώμη έχει πάει ποτέ το Μυτηλήνη στην Κρήτη το 1994?Εκδρομή να υποθέσω φίλε nikosnasia?

----------


## opelmanos

Απαγορευτικό σε εξέλιξη αυτή την στιγμή στο λιμάνι μας.Δεμένα είναι το Λισσός και το Μυτηλήνη.Σε λίγες ώρες  φωτό :Wink:

----------


## opelmanos

Μια άποψη του λιμανιού πρίν κανα 2 ώρες

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 63122

----------


## nikosnasia

Το 1997 διανυκτέρευσαν παρέα στη Μυτιλήνη το ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣ και το AEGEAN I.
Pict1997070.jpg

----------


## cpt babis

> Το 1997 διανυκτέρευσαν παρέα στη Μυτιλήνη το ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣ και το AEGEAN I.
> Pict1997070.jpg


 Τα λογια ειναι περιτα.....
Εκπληκτικη!!!

----------


## nikosnasia

Ακόμη μία συνάντηση απ΄τα παλιά που δεν θα την ξαναδούμε στη Μυτιλήνη. Έγινε στις 14 Σεπτεμβρίου του 2000 και βρέθηκαν μαζί το ΣΑΠΦΩ και το κρουαζιερόπλοιο ΜΙΝΕΡΒΑ.
Pict20000914.jpg

----------


## nikosnasia

και για την συνέχεια διανυκτέρευσαν παρέα στο λιμάνι.15/9/2000.
Pict20000915.jpg

----------


## opelmanos

Τρομερές όπως πάντα οι φωτογραφίες σου πατριώτη !!!!

----------


## cpt babis

> και για την συνέχεια διανυκτέρευσαν παρέα στο λιμάνι.15/9/2000.
> Pict20000915.jpg


 Δεν εχω λογια πραγματικα...
Πανεμορφη!!!

----------


## Apostolos

Κύριε Νίκο το Stella Solaris που είχε έρθει ενα καλοκαίρι (mid 90s) το έχετε? Οι γονείς μου ώς συνήθως δέν με άφησαν να το βγάλω τότε...

----------


## nikosnasia

Το περασμένο καλοκαίρι όταν χάλασε το ΜΑΡΙΝΑ το υπουργείο Ναυτιλίας με άμεση παρέμβαση του ζήτησε από το ΛΙΣΣΟΣ να παρεκλίνει της πορείας του για να παραλάβει τους επιβάτες του ΜΑΡΙΝΑ και έγινε το σώσε τότε στο ΛΙΣΣΟΣ και καταδικάσαμε απερίφραστα τα όσα έγιναν τότε εν πλω, και τους χαρακτηρίσαμε "κάφρους" κλπ κλπ. 
Τώρα λοιπόν ήρθε η σειρά των "κάφρων" να τιμωρηθούν.
Τρίτη 3/11/2009, Πέμπτη 5/11/2009,Παρασκευή 6/11/2009,Κυριακή 8/11/2009 και θα δούμε για μετά, δεν υπάρχει πλοίο από Μυτιλήνη για Πειραιά.
Καμία παρέμβαση από το Υπουργείο. Αστους αυτούς. Είναι "κάφροι".

----------


## nikosnasia

Το 2003 ΙΕΡΑΠΕΤΡΑ Λ & ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣ.
Pict2003103.jpg

----------


## nikosnasia

Από δύο παρουσίες του ΕΛ.Βενιζέλος στην Μυτιλήνη τον Ιούνιο του 2007.
3/6/2007.
DSCN1543.JPG

----------


## nikosnasia

6/6/2007.
DSCN1556.JPG

----------


## Apostolos

> Από δύο παρουσίες του ΕΛ.Βενιζέλος στην Μυτιλήνη τον Ιούνιο του 2007.
> 3/6/2007.


Πειράζει που εγώ τα θαύμαζα απο την άλλη πλατσουρίζοντας???

mytilini.jpg

----------


## nikosnasia

> Πειράζει που εγώ τα θαύμαζα απο την άλλη πλατσουρίζοντας???
> 
> mytilini.jpg


Γιατί να πειράξει. Από τα "τσαμάκια" όλα είναι πολύ όμορφα.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Noμιζω οτι το lobby της μυτιληνης ειναι ιδιαιτερα ισχυρο!Χτυπατε αλυπητα με τα παντα!

----------


## nikosnasia

11 Ιουνίου 2006. Με την πανσέληνο να κάνει την εμφάνιση της.
DSCN0551.JPG

----------


## nikosnasia

18 Μαίου 2007.
DSCN1494.JPG

----------


## nikosnasia

Αύγουστος 1999. 'Αφιξη του Prinsesa Amorosa στη Μυτιλήνη.
Pict1999099.jpg

----------


## nikosnasia

Και όμως δεν έλυσε μύτη.
Pict1999098.jpg

----------


## nikosnasia

Μιά σπάνια, σχεδόν ταυτόχρονη άφιξη του ΤΑΞΙΑΡΧΗ & του ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ.
Ώρα 07:17 στις 12 Μαίου 2006.
Pict20060512.JPG

----------


## nikosnasia

Μερικές συναντήσεις πλοίων στην Μυτιλήνη.Φωτογραφίες που τραβήχτηκαν σχεδόν από το ίδιο σημείο.Η πρώτη του 1997 με το CANDIA, το ΑΓΙΟΣ ΡΑΦΗΛ και το ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣ.
Pict1997044.jpg

----------


## opelmanos

> Μιά σπάνια, σχεδόν ταυτόχρονη άφιξη του ΤΑΞΙΑΡΧΗ & του ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ.
> Ώρα 07:17 στις 12 Μαίου 2006.
> Pict20060512.JPG


Πώ πώ  μέσα δούλευα τοτε .Φίλε Νίκο δεν υπάρχει καμία συζήτηση για τις φωτό που ανεβάζεις .Παίρνεις 10 με τόνο :Razz:

----------


## nikosnasia

Η δεύτερη στις 9 Οκτωβρίου 1999 με ΑΤΑΛΑΝΤΗ, ΣΑΠΦΩ και ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣ.
Pict19991009.jpg

----------


## nikosnasia

Η τρίτη το 2003 με ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ ΚΡΗΜΙΩΤΙΣΣΑ, ΙΕΡΑΠΕΤΡΑ Λ και ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣ.
Pict2003094.jpg

----------


## opelmanos

> Η δεύτερη στις 9 Οκτωβρίου 1999 με ΑΤΑΛΑΝΤΗ, ΣΑΠΦΩ και ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣ.
> Pict19991009.jpg


Αυτή ήταν η ΧΡΥΣΗ χρονιά για τον ΤΕΟ με τα ταξίδια που είχε κάνει και γενικά το πλοίο ήταν πεντακάθαρο μέσα έξω και πετούσε στη κυριολεξία.Να ξαναγονόταν έτσι :Sad:

----------


## nikosnasia

η τέταρτη του 2004 με δύο κατάλευκα νελίτικα και ένα κόκκινο.
Pict2004042.jpg

----------


## nikosnasia

4 Ιουνίου 2006 ώρα 18:06.Ωραίο θέαμα.
DSCN0450.JPG

----------


## opelmanos

> η τέταρτη του 2004 με δύο κατάλευκα νελίτικα και ένα κόκκινο.
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 65194


Εχω την εντύπωση οτί τότε ήταν που σβηστίκαν τα original συνιάλα και βαφτήκαν με το 'αθλιο της LG.Σωστα?

----------


## opelmanos

> 4 Ιουνίου 2006 ώρα 18:06.Ωραίο θέαμα.
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 65195


Από το Ταξιάρχης τα φωτογράφισες?

----------


## nikosnasia

> Από το Ταξιάρχης τα φωτογράφισες?


Ναι έφευγα για πάνω.

----------


## nikosnasia

Μεταξύ ημών και υμών ο λιμενοβραχίονας.
DSCN2696.JPG

----------


## douzoune

Πάλι καλά που είναι και ο φίλος nikosnasia και μας θυμίζει τις παλιές καλές εποχές από το λιμάνι μας. Τότε που εμείς ήμασταν μικροί και απλά χαζεύαμε τις καραβάρες μας....
Χίλια ευχαριστώ δεν φτάνουν.....να είσαι πάντα καλά φίλε nikosnasia

----------


## aris A

οχι φιλε μου τα σινιαλα της LG τα 2 πλοια τα ειχαν το 2004 το θυμαμαι γιατι ειχα ταξιδεψει απο πειραια για Μυτιληνη με το Θεοφιλος και τα ειχε,ομοια και το Μυτιληνη μονο ο Ταξιαρχης την γλιτωσε και δεν ξερω γιατι

----------


## nikosnasia

20 Ιουνίου 2004 ξεκίνησε το καραγκιοζιλίκι.
Pict2004009.jpg

----------


## nikosnasia

Μιά συνάντηση της 8ης Φεβρουαρίου 2007.
Pict2007156.JPG

----------


## dokimakos21

*Σημερα γυρω-γυρω ΝΕΛ κ στην μεση HELLENIC....*
*THEOFILOS-NISOS CHIOS-MYTILENE...*

PC081593.JPG

----------


## Speedkiller

Συνήθως το νήσος έδενε εκεί που έχει δέσει στη φώτο το Μυτιλήνη!

----------


## MYTILENE

> *Σημερα γυρω-γυρω ΝΕΛ κ στην μεση HELLENIC....*
> *THEOFILOS-NISOS CHIOS-MYTILENE...*
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 68065


 Ωραία φώτο φίλε μπράβο,έπρεπε όμως να βγάλεις και το ΤΕΟ που μανουβράρισε ΕΞΩ από το λιμάνι και μπήκε με το......κώλο :Razz:  :Wink: !!!!

----------


## dokimakos21

> Ωραία φώτο φίλε μπράβο,έπρεπε όμως να βγάλεις και το ΤΕΟ που μανουβράρισε ΕΞΩ από το λιμάνι και μπήκε με το......κώλο!!!!


Φιλε μ δεν μπορουσα καθολου...Ειχα τον ηλιο καταφατσα κ βγηκαν ολες θολες...

----------


## nikosnasia

Ελέω απαγορευτικού έγινε κι αυτή η συνάντηση στη Μυτιλήνη στις 11/12/2009.ΝΗΣΟΣ ΧΙΟΣ - ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣ - ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ.
DSCN4128.JPG

----------


## STRATHGOS

> Ελέω απαγορευτικού έγινε κι αυτή η συνάντηση στη Μυτιλήνη στις 11/12/2009.ΝΗΣΟΣ ΧΙΟΣ - ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣ - ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ.
> DSCN4128.JPG


 Kataplisktiki i foto! stin mesi na kiriarxi i NEL kai na tin peritrigirizoun i ANEK kai i HELLENIC. xi xi  :Wink:

----------


## STRATHGOS

«Είστε οι ακρίτες που φυλάτε τα σύνορα»
*Με τα πληρώματα πλωτών σκαφών του Λιμενικού Σώματος, που περιπολούσαν ανοιχτά της Μυτιλήνης αλλά και της Χίου, και με το  προσωπικό που υπηρετεί στο Λιμενικό Σταθμό Μεγίστης στο Καστελόριζο, συνομίλησε την παραμονή των Χριστουγέννων, ο Υπουργός Προστασίας του Πολίτη, Μιχάλης Χρυσοχοΐδης, που επισκέφθηκε το Αρχηγείο του Λιμενικού Σώματος και μαζί με τον Αρχηγό του Λιμενικού Σώματος, Αντιναύαρχο Αθανάσιο Μπούσιο, αντάλλαξαν ευχές με το προσωπικό.*

Ο κ. Χρυσοχοΐδης μιλώντας με τα πληρώματα των σκαφών του Λιμενικού Σώματος, προανήγγειλε την επίσκεψη του στην παραμεθόριο Ελλάδα και άρα και στη Μυτιλήνη, και την πρόθεσή του για την ενίσχυση και τον εκσυγχρονισμό του Λιμενικού Σώματος.
«Εσείς ασκείτε ένα σπουδαίο έργο. Είστε οι ακρίτες που φυλάτε τα σύνορα. Όλοι οι Έλληνες είμαστε ακρίτες, εσείς όμως είστε οι μάχιμοι, που κάθε μέρα δίνετε μάχες για την προάσπιση των συνόρων και για την καταπολέμηση των παράνομων διακινήσεων» είπε, για να προσθέσει: «Σας διαβεβαιώνω ότι θα κάνουμε μια μεγάλη προσπάθεια να ενισχύσουμε το ηθικό σας, τα εισοδήματά σας, τον εξοπλισμό σας. Σας διαβεβαιώνω πως θα είμαστε κοντά σας. Μάλιστα  πολύ σύντομα με τη φυσική ηγεσία, θα επισκεφθούμε την παραμεθόριο ώστε να έχουμε μαζί σας έναν εποικοδομητικό διάλογο». 
Και ο Υπουργός Προστασίας του Πολίτη, κατέληξε: «Είμαστε υπέρ της υπογραφής της συμφωνίας μεταξύ FRONTEX και Τουρκίας, με την προϋπόθεση βέβαια ότι, επιτέλους, θα υπάρξει από την πλευρά της, η συμμόρφωση στις συμφωνίες που έχουν υπογράψει, τόσο με την Ελλάδα, όσο και με την Ευρώπη. Ας ελπίσουμε λοιπόν σύντομα ότι θα έχουμε μια αλλαγή της συμπεριφοράς της γείτονας χώρας, διότι το πρόβλημα που αντιμετωπίζουμε, είναι μεγάλο.».
"εμπρος λεσβου"

----------


## STRATHGOS

Eπίσκεψη-αστραπή στο νησί μας ο Πρωθυπουργός 
και πολλά χρονικά περιθώρια δεν ειχαμε να τον υποδεχτούν όσο οργανωμένα θα ήθελαν,
H επίσκεψή του ανακοινώθηκε αιφνίδια και είναι εθιμοτυπικού χαρακτήρα, αφού ο Πρωθυπουργός δεν θα έχει χρόνο στη διάθεσή του για να δει τοπικούς φορείς και να ακούσει διά ζώσης τα προβλήματα της περιοχής μας. Aναλυτικότερα:
Ο Κ.Παπανδρέου Εφθάσει αεροπορικώς το πρωί για να παραστεί στην τελετή Αγιασμού των Υδάτων στην Προκυμαία της Μυτιλήνης, παρουσία των αυτοδιοικητικών, εκκλησιαστικών και στρατιωτικών αρχών του τόπου. Eιδικότερα το πρόγραμμα της επίσκεψης έχει ως εξής:
.μ.: ¶φιξη και υποδοχή στο αεροδρόμιο 
l 10.00 π.μ.: Mετάβαση στη Mητρόπολη όπου θα παρακολουθήσει δοξολογία των Θεοφανείων
l10.30 π.μ.: Θα κατευθυνθεί πεζή προς την πλατεία Σαπφούς όπου από τη μεριά του λιμανιού θα γίνει ρίψη του Tίμιου Σταυρού
l 11.00 π.μ.: Kαφές και ούζο στο παραδοσιακό καφενείο “Πανελλήνιο”.

----------


## nikosnasia

Μια όμορφη παρέα του 2004.
Pict2004047.jpg

----------


## nikosnasia

¨Ενα λίγο προβληματικό video από το 1991 όταν συναντήθηκαν στη Μυτιλήνη το SAPPHO & το APOLLON EXPRESS 2 στη μοναδική επίσκεψη του στη Μυτιλήνη.Καιρός χειμωνιάτικος.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fm4gY4twy9E

----------


## nikosnasia

Φωτογραφημένα από το ίδιο "σχεδόν" σημείο διαχρονικά.
1995 ΑΓΙΟΣ ΡΑΦΑΗΛ.
Pict1995070.jpg

----------


## nikosnasia

1998 ΣΑΠΦΩ

----------


## nikosnasia

1998 ΣΑΠΦΩ
Pict1998037.jpg

----------


## nikosnasia

2006 ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣ ΚΑΙ ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ
DSCN0452.JPG

----------


## nikosnasia

2007 ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣ
DSCN1089.JPG

----------


## nikosnasia

2009 ΝΗΣΟΣ ΧΙΟΣ
DSCN3228.JPG

----------


## nikosnasia

10 ΜΑΡΤΙΟΥ 2009
DSCN2995a.JPG

----------


## nikosnasia

Σαμοθράκη & Θεόφιλος στις 23/6/2007.
DSCN1570.JPG

----------


## nikosnasia

22/8/2007. ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ & EXPRESS LIMNOS.
DSCN1699.JPG

----------


## theofilos-ship

> 22/8/2007. ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ & EXPRESS LIMNOS.
> DSCN1699.JPG


*πω πω πω πω πω.Παπαδες....*

----------


## nikosnasia

Συνάντηση 4 Νοεμβρίου 2007. ΝΗΣΟΣ ΧΙΟΣ-ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣ-ΣΑΜΟΘΡΑΚΗ.
DSCN1917.JPG

----------


## nikosnasia

Κι άλλη μια του 2007. EXPRESS SANTORINI - MYTILENE.
Pict2007156.JPG

----------


## opelmanos

> Κι άλλη μια του 2007. EXPRESS SANTORINI - MYTILENE.
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 75522


Ρε συ Νίκο δύο μέρες τώρα είμαι ξάγρυπνος.Πέφτω και ξαναανοίγω τo pc και βλέπω απίθανα ντοκουμέντα.Χτές στις 3 κοιμήθηκα. Λυπήσου με λίγο!!

----------


## nikosnasia

Το 2007 ΣΑΜΟΘΡΑΚΗ ΚΑΙ ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣ σε διαφορετικές θέσεις.
DSCN1877.JPG

----------


## nikosnasia

Αυτή 4/11/2007
DSCN1913.JPG

----------


## theofilos-ship

*Ρεσιταλλλ...ο Νικος*

----------


## opelmanos

Μονο που πρέπει να πάμε και για ύπνο αλλά δεν ξέρω πώς :Wink:

----------


## nikosnasia

Για τον opelmanos που ξενυχτά.
221212.jpg

----------


## opelmanos

*ΕΣΥ ΚΑΙ ΜΟΝΟ ΕΣΥ ΦΤΑΙΣ ΓΙ¶ΥΤΟ*

----------


## nikosnasia

25/4/2009
DSCN3108.JPG

----------


## nikosnasia

16/2/1995 ΕΡΕΣΟΣ ΙΙ & ΛΕΣΒΟΣ.
σάρωση0018.jpg

----------


## nikosnasia

9/12/1994 ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ & ΑΓΙΟΣ ΡΑΦΑΗΛ.
σάρωση0033.jpg

----------


## douzoune

Μυτιλήνη 6-2-2010
Μυτιλήνη και Λισσός, λίγο πριν την αναχώρηση του δεύτερου....
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 76219

----------


## Rocinante

Και τωρα κατι τελειως διαφορετικο.
Το γνωστο ρυμουλκο Αγ. Νεκταριος αφου εκτελεσε την τελευταια αποστολη του, την παραδοση υλικου προς ανακυκλωση στη γνωστη ακτη ακολουθει μια περιεργη πορεια εξω απο την Μυτιληνη με πολυ μικρη ταχυτητα. Μηπως πηρε κανενας χαμπαρι (αν και επεσε το σκοταδι) τι παιζει.
Υπαρχει ρυμουλκηση; Προστασια απο τον καιρο;
Ευχαριστω.

agnek.JPG

----------


## opelmanos

Tό βλέπω πολύ βαθιά από το παράθυρό μου!!!!
Εσύ που το πέτυχες?Κατάσκοπος του Αις είσαι? :Wink: 
Καιρό πάντως δεν έχει καθόλου εδώ.
Από την ταχύτητα του φαίνεται οτί ρυμουλκεί κάτι άλλο.Θα δείξει

----------


## Rocinante

> Tό βλέπω πολύ βαθιά από το παράθυρό μου!!!!
> Εσύ που το πέτυχες?Κατάσκοπος του Αις είσαι?
> Καιρό πάντως δεν έχει καθόλου εδώ.
> Από την ταχύτητα του φαίνεται οτί ρυμουλκεί κάτι άλλο.Θα δείξει


Μανο το συγκεκριμενο ρυμουλκο το εχω βαλει σημαδι.
Οταν ταξιδευει δεν ειναι ευχαριστα τα νεα.
Οσο για το Ais εχω μια φημη οτι βρισκω περιεργα πραγματα.
Οχι παντως ταχυτητες και πορειες :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## opelmanos

> Μανο το συγκεκριμενο ρυμουλκο το εχω βαλει σημαδι.
> Οταν ταξιδευει δεν ειναι ευχαριστα τα νεα.
> Οσο για το Ais εχω μια φημη οτι βρισκω περιεργα πραγματα.
> Οχι παντως ταχυτητες και πορειες


Το χω διαπιστώσει!!! :Wink: όλο ανακαλύπτειες ενδιαφέροντα πράγματα στο Αις.
ΥΓ. Για την ιστορία ξέρουμε ποιό πλοίο παρέδοσε στην Αλιάγκα? :Confused:

----------


## Rocinante

> ΥΓ. Για την ιστορία ξέρουμε ποιό πλοίο παρέδοσε στην Αλιάγκα?


 Ναι, δεν ηταν κατι που θα μας λειψει...

----------


## nikosnasia

Στις 29 Αυγούστου 2004 ένα από τα "θρυλικά" των Κυκλάδων βρέθηκε στη Μυτιλήνη παρέα με το ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣ με το όνομα όμως NEASA EXPRESS.
Pict20040829.jpg

----------


## Nick_Pet

03.03.2010
DSC04696.JPG

DSC04700.JPG

----------


## Nick_Pet

Ένα όχι και τόσο συνηθισμένο θέαμα, με φόντο το Λισσός στο λιμάνι.
Ωραία σούζα!  :Very Happy: 
DSC04703.JPG

----------


## douzoune

Δεν βρήκε πρόχειρη ράμπα για να υλοποιήσει την κλασσικά "ελληνική" πατέντα και να φορτώσει δύο καρότσες!!!! οπότε επιστρατεύτηκε γερανός  :Very Happy:    Ευχαριστούμε Νίκο για τις όμορφες εικόνες!!!

----------


## opelmanos

> Ένα όχι και τόσο συνηθισμένο θέαμα, με φόντο το Λισσός στο λιμάνι.
> Ωραία σούζα! 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 80962


Ρε συ Νίκο περπατούσα εκείνη την μέρα στον Λιμενοβραχίωνα το θυμάμαι αυτή τη φάση πώς μου ξέφυγες δεν μπορω να καταλάβω :Very Happy:

----------


## Apostolos

Η όλη διαδικασία πλέον έχει απαγορευτεί αλλα όπως φαίνεται στην Ελλάδα επικρατεί η νόμος της Ζούγκλας

----------


## nikosnasia

ΣΤΟΙΧΕΙΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ http://syros-observer.aegean.gr/ais/

  ΑΦΙΞΗ Πλοίου:* LISSOS*
  Λιμάνι:*MYTILINI*
  Ώρα:*12/04/2010 08:49*

     ΑΦΙΞΗ Πλοίου:*MYTILENE*
  Λιμάνι:*MYTILINI*
  Ώρα:*13/04/2010 07:32*

    ΑΦΙΞΗ Πλοίου:*LISSOS*
  Λιμάνι:*MYTILINI*
  Ώρα:*14/04/2010 08:55*

     ΑΦΙΞΗ Πλοίου:*MYTILENE*
  Λιμάνι:*MYTILINI*
  Ώρα:*15/04/2010 07:33*

  (Ως ώρα άφιξης/αναχώρησης θεωρείται η στιγμή προσέγγισης στην είσοδο/έξοδο του λιμανιού αντίστοιχα)

  ΣΕ ΚΑΜΙΑ ΠΕΡΙΠΤΩΣΗ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΥΠΕΡ ΤΩΝ ΤΑΧΥΠΛΟΩΝ {ΚΕΝΤΕΡΗΔΩΝ & ΣΙΑ ) ΑΛΛΑ 14 ΩΡΕΣ ΕΚΑΝΕ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΚΟΛΟΚΟΤΡΩΝΗΣ ΣΤΑ 1960.
  ΩΣ ΠΟΤΕ ΠΙΑ Η ΚΟΡΟΙΔΙΑ ΑΥΤΗ ; ΕΛΕΟΣ.!!!!!!!

----------


## opelmanos

Τό VISTAMAR είναι το πρώτο κρουαζιερόπλοιο για φέτος στο λιμάνι μας !!! Οι καιρικές συνθήκες διστυχώς δεν βοήθησαν για κάτι καλύτερο
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 86766

----------


## opelmanos

Καληνύχτα σε όλους !!
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 96841

----------


## nikosnasia

Ξημερώνει στη Μυτιλήνη στις 23 Απριλίου 2006. Μακάρι κάθε ξημέρωμα να έβρισκε το λιμάνι έτσι γεμάτο καράβια.
Pict2006139.JPG

----------


## nikosnasia

Κυριακή 12/9/2010.
DSCN5248.JPG

----------


## nikosnasia

Μυτιλήνη σήμερα 22/9/2010.
DSCN5304.JPG

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Λιμάνι Μυτιλήνης λίγες μέρες νωρίτερα! :mrgreen:

----------


## douzoune

Χθεσινό δημοσίευμα της εφημερίδας Εμπρός για θέματα όπως το μάστερ πλαν για την περιοχή όπου θα μετεγκατασταθεί το εμπορικό λιμάνι, την απομάκρυνση του Κωνσταντίνος Γ. και την μεταφορά καυσίμων στο δυτικό νησί με χρησιμοποίηση του λιμένα Σιγρίου.

----------


## opelmanos

> Χθεσινό δημοσίευμα της εφημερίδας Εμπρός για θέματα όπως το μάστερ πλαν για την περιοχή όπου θα μετεγκατασταθεί το εμπορικό λιμάνι, την απομάκρυνση του Κωνσταντίνος Γ. και την μεταφορά καυσίμων στο δυτικό νησί με χρησιμοποίηση του λιμένα Σιγρίου.


 Σιγά μην γίνει τίποτα  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## despo

Το ίδιο θα έλεγα και εγω ...

----------


## douzoune

Αν παραδεχτούμε ότι τα πάντα στην Ελλάδα γίνονται μετά από διαμαρτυρίες πολιτών, συλλαλητήρια, πιέσεις κλπ τότε ασφαλώς και δεν θα γίνει τίποτα αφού στην Ελλάδα τα παραπάνω τα κάνουμε μόνο για τα εργασιακά μας δικαιώματα και τις εργασιακές μας κατακτήσεις. Για αναπτυξιακούς λόγους σιωπούμε...

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Πάντως νομίζω και θεωρώ πως είναι ένας τρόπος να αξιοποιηθεί κάπως και το λιμάνι του Σιγρίου..

----------


## Apostolos

:Sad: 


> Σιγά μην γίνει τίποτα


Κλασσικός Παμίτης όλο μουρμούρα

Τα εργα θα γίνουν αφού υπάρχει πολιτική βούληση και φυσικά μεγάλο κέρδος για τις επιχειρήσεις. Φυσικά θα ελπίζουμε το κρηπίδωμα του εμπορικού να γίνει χώρος υποδοχής ΕΓ/ΟΓ με ιδικές κατασκευές πρυμνοπλαγιοδέτησης και σταθμό επιβίβασης

----------


## opelmanos

> Κλασσικός Παμίτης όλο μουρμούρα


Kαι εσύ πού το ξέρεις ότι είμαι Παμίτης ??Με είδες σε καμία πορεία μήπως ?? :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## despo

Αλλοίμονο αν όποιος σχολιάζει αρνητικά, πρέπει να παίρνει και ατον ανάλογο χαρακτηρισμό/τίτλο. Δηλαδή οταν βλεπουμε μετα απο ηδη (συμπληρωμένο) ενα ολόκληρο χρόνο το λιμάνι στο Καρλόβασι και αφου έγιναν γλέντια και πανηγύρια καθαρά για προεκλογικούς λόγους, βλέπουμε οτι το λιμάνι παραμένει αχρησιμοποίητο. Επειδή σίγουρα οι ευθύνες βαρύνουν και τους σημερινούς κυβερνώντες, πως και με ποιό τρόπο πρέπει να σχολιάσουμε το σκάνδαλο αυτό ?.

----------


## Leo

Εδώ μιλάμε για το λιμάνι της Μυτιλήνης, παρακαλώ να μην ξεφεύγουμε από το θέμα.

----------


## douzoune

> Φυσικά θα ελπίζουμε το κρηπίδωμα του εμπορικού να γίνει χώρος υποδοχής ΕΓ/ΟΓ με ιδικές κατασκευές πρυμνοπλαγιοδέτησης και σταθμό επιβίβασης


Λέτε να συνδυάζεται και με αυτό? Ισχύει βέβαια και για τα υπόλοιπα λιμάνια της περιφέρειας Β. Αιγαίου.

----------


## gnikles

4/10/2010 στο λιμάνι Μυτιλήνης.
DSC01012.JPG

----------


## gnikles

10/10/2010 όχι και τόσο καλή.
DSC01013.JPG

----------


## douzoune

¶σκηση ετοιμότητας κατά της ρύπανσης πραγματοποιήθηκε στις 19 Νοέμβρη από το Λιμενικό Ταμείο

----------


## nikosnasia

4 Δεκεμβρίου 2010 . HECTOR στη Μυτιλήνη.
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 117698

----------


## Apostolos

Τι άλλο θα ακούσουμε φίλοι μου σήμερα...
Παράνομο το λιμάνι της Μυτιλήνης, και τα έργα πάνε για του χρόνου και βλέπουμε!!!

*http://www.emprosnet.gr/Current/?Ent...6-68d1fc1a048b*

----------


## opelmanos

Σήμερα στο λιμάνι μας ....

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

> Σήμερα στο λιμάνι μας ....


Να είσαι καλα Μάνο υπεροχή !!!

----------


## Νικόλας

> Σήμερα στο λιμάνι μας ....


χαχαχα τι μέρα και αυτή..!!!  :Wink:

----------


## opelmanos

Κουτί σου κατσε φίλε μην μιλάς καθόλόυ  :Sour:

----------


## Νικόλας

καλά ναι όντως...κάτσε να δούμε από βδομάδα!!!

----------


## Apostolos

63  με 65 αναμένεται να είναι οι προσεγγίσεις κρουαζιερόπλοιων στο Λιμάνι  της Μυτιλήνης όπως δήλωσε στην ΕΡΑ Αιγαίου ο τουριστικός πράκτορας κ.  Ηλίας Πίκουλος.  Φέτος η χρονιά θα είναι πολύ καλύτερη από πέρσι,  χρονιά, κατά την οποία  προσέγγισαν το νησί μας μόνο 42 κρουαζιερόπλοια  αλλά όχι  και τόσο καλή όσο το 2011 που πραγματοποιήθηκαν 85  προσεγγίσεις. Ωστόσο  όπως είπε ο κ. Πίκουλος θα πρέπει να μείνουμε στα  θετικά σημεία και στο πως αυτή η μορφή τουρισμού θα λειτουργήσει προς  όφελος του τόπου μας. Ελπίζουμε μόνο, είπε, επειδή θα έχουμε τούρκους  επισκέπτες να μην καταργηθεί ο απλουστευμένος έλεγχος των διαβατηρίων με  την επαναφορά της visa, γιατί αυτό θα σημαίνει και χάσιμο χρόνου αλλά  και κόστος. Η πρώτη προσέγγιση κρουαζιερόπλοιου όπως πρόσθεσε ο κ.  Πίκουλος θα γίνει στις 28 Μαρτίου με Γερμανούς τουρίστες και η τελευταία   είναι προγραμματισμένη για τις 6 Νοεμβρίου. Αρκετές θα είναι και οι  αφίξεις κρουαζιερόπλοιων από την Κύπρο. *Επέκταση ωραρίου τις Τετάρτες μελετά ο Εμπορικός Σύλλογος Μυτιλήνης*Εντωμεταξύ  ο Εμπορικός Σύλλογος Μυτιλήνης εξετάζει ακόμα και το ενδεχόμενο  επέκτασης του ωραρίου εάν κάποιες προσεγγίσεις κρουαζιερόπλοιων είναι  προγραμματισμένες  για τις Τετάρτες όπως δήλωσε στην ΕΡΑ Αιγαίου η  πρόεδρος του Εμπορικού Συλλόγου Μυτιλήνης κ. Μάρω Βερβενιώτου. Επειδή το  απόγευμα  της Τετάρτης τα καταστήματα είναι κλειστά  το θέμα μας  απασχόλησε όπως είπε στο χθεσινό Διοικητικό Συμβούλιο και μεταξύ των  προτάσεων που επεξεργαζόμαστε είναι η επέκταση του ωραρίου προκειμένου  να εξυπηρετηθούν οι επισκέπτες.


Εντωμεταξύ  ο Εμπορικός Σύλλογος Μυτιλήνης εξετάζει ακόμα και το ενδεχόμενο  επέκτασης του ωραρίου εάν κάποιες προσεγγίσεις κρουαζιερόπλοιων είναι  προγραμματισμένες  για τις Τετάρτες όπως δήλωσε στην ΕΡΑ Αιγαίου η  πρόεδρος του Εμπορικού Συλλόγου Μυτιλήνης κ. Μάρω Βερβενιώτου. Επειδή το  απόγευμα  της Τετάρτης τα καταστήματα είναι κλειστά  το θέμα μας  απασχόλησε όπως είπε στο χθεσινό Διοικητικό Συμβούλιο και μεταξύ των  προτάσεων που επεξεργαζόμαστε είναι η επέκταση του ωραρίου προκειμένου  να εξυπηρετηθούν οι επισκέπτες.

Δήμητρα Λαχουρή / ΕΡΑ Αιγαίου


DSC_1534 (Custom).jpg

----------


## Takerman

Εγκρίθηκε η επέκταση του λιμανιού στο Σίγρι.

http://www.lesvosnews.net/articles/n...limani-sigrioy

----------


## mitilinios

Σήμερα το απόγευμα στο λιμάνι της Μυτιλήνης. Από αριστερά προς δεξιά Πελαγίτης, Θεόφιλος και Blue Star 1. Διακρίνονται και τα 2 πλοία που συνδέουν το νησί με τις απέναντι τουρκικές περιοχές.

port mytilene 12-1-2014.jpg

----------


## Takerman

Tην  ακτοπλοϊκή σύνδεση της Λέσβου με την Σμύρνη με πλοίο τύπου καταμαράν  ανακοίνωσε  σήμερα Σάββατο 21/06/2014 ο Πρόεδρος του Επιμελητηρίου  Σμύρνης Εκρέμ Ντεμιρτάς, κατά την διάρκεια της Ελληνοτουρκικής  συνάντησης που πραγματοποιήθηκε στο Επιμελητήριο Λέσβου.
 Η σύνδεση αναμένεται να γίνει τις επόμενες εβδομάδες και θα μειώσει  το χρόνο του ταξιδιού από την Σμύρνη προς την Μυτιλήνη στις δύο ώρες από τεσσεράμισι που είναι σήμερα. Θέλοντας να δείξει πόσο σύντομα πρόκειται  να ξεκινήσουν τα δρομολόγια ο κ. Ντεμιρτάς είπε: «Δυστυχώς εγώ δεν θα  μπορέσω να είμαι στο πρώτο δρομολόγιο σίγουρα όμως θα είναι ο φίλος μου  Παύλος Βογιατζής (σ.σ. ο βουλευτής Λέσβου της Ν.Δ.)».

 Παράλληλα ο κ. Ντεμιρτάς ανέφερε πως σχεδιάζεται πολύ σύντομα η  δρομολόγηση πλοίου που θα έχει την δυνατότητα μεταφοράς επιβατών και  οχημάτων που θα συνδέσει στην Σμύρνη, την Μυτιλήνη και την Θεσσαλονίκη.

πηγή: εφημερίδα ΕΜΠΡΟΣ







ΥΓ: Οι σεναριογράφοι μπορούν να αρχίσουν τα ονόματα για το πλοίο της τελευταίας πρότασης.   :Fat:

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Tην ακτοπλοϊκή σύνδεση της Λέσβου με την Σμύρνη με πλοίο τύπου καταμαράν ανακοίνωσε σήμερα Σάββατο 21/06/2014 ο Πρόεδρος του Επιμελητηρίου Σμύρνης 
> 
> 
>       ΥΓ: Οι σεναριογράφοι μπορούν να αρχίσουν τα ονόματα για το πλοίο της τελευταίας πρότασης.


Aφού δεν υπάρχει ενδιαφέρον από τους δικούς μας,αφήσαμε την πρωτοβουλία στους Τούρκους.
Ό,τι  έγινε Χίο-Τσεσμέ.

Μα νομίζω είχαμε καταλήξει, ΝΗΣΟΣ ΡΟΔΟΣ.

----------


## despo

Λόγω των κακών καιρικών συνθηκών ακυρώθηκε η σημερινή προσέγγιση στο νησί του κρουαζιερόπλοιου Nieuw
Amsterdam, το οποίο αυτή τη στιγμή χαλαρά κατευθύνεται προς το Κουσάντασι, οπου βέβαια υπάρχει ασφαλές λιμάνι !

----------


## SteliosK

Σημερινό δελτίο Μυτιλήνης

IMG_20151004_180143.jpg

----------


## SteliosK

Στη  Μυτιλήνη τα δύο πλοία που έστειλε η Frontex για να βοηθήσουν στο μεταναστευτικό.

DSC_1734.jpg
*
Peter Henry Von Koss* 
DSC_1735.jpg

*Obzor 525*
DSC_1747.jpg

----------


## Takerman

Το δεύτερο τι εθνικότητας είναι Στέλιο?

----------


## SteliosK

> Το δεύτερο τι εθνικότητας είναι Στέλιο?


Είναι Βουλγαρικής εθνικότητας τύπου Damen Stan Patrol 4207

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Είναι Βουλγαρικής εθνικότητας τύπου Damen Stan Patrol 4207


Παρόμοια έχει η Αλβανία.Η FRONTEX έχει κ σε άλλα νησιά,Χίο,Σάμο...
Φίλε Στέλιο αν σου τύχουν,τράβα τα :Fat: .

----------


## tolaras

Το ναυαγοσωστικό που έχει έρθει για τους λάθρο, σήμερα το απόγευμα στο εμπορικό λιμάνι της Μυτιλήνης...

IMG_20160501_183951_0.jpg

Κι εδώ τα άλλα βαπόρια του λιμανιού: Ένα πλοίο του λιμανικού κι ένα εμπορικό βαπόρι...
IMG_20160501_183956_0.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Πιό κοντινές δεν μπορείς να βγάζεις να δούμε κ εμείς καλύτερα; Φοβάσαι τους λιμενικούς;

To καράβι δεν είναι του λιμενικού,είναι κανονιοφόρος του ΠΝ σαν αυτό που βλέπεις στην TV στις Οινούσσες με τις φασαρίες με τους κωλότουρκους.

----------


## Takerman

Ευχάριστα νέα για το Σίγρι. 

http://www.lesvospost.com/2016/05/15.html

----------


## despo

Μερικά απο τα σαπιοκάραβα που έκαναν χρυσές δουλειές στη μεταφορά μεταναστών αραγμένα στο λιμάνι
IMGP0003.jpgIMGP0004.jpgIMGP0007.jpg

----------


## despo

IMGP0008.jpgIMGP0009.jpg
Συνεχίζοντας, αναρωτιέμαι αν οι 2 αυτές άκατοι ήταν κάποτε σε κάποιο κρουαζιερόπλοιο που βέβαια δεν υπάρχει πιά.
IMGP0005.jpgIMGP0006.jpg

----------


## sv1xv

Το βρετανικό HMC Protector της "Border Force" χθες το απόγευμα.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Το βρετανικό HMC Protector της "Border Force" χθες το απόγευμα.


Το έχουν πάρει από τη Φινλανδία.

----------


## pantelis2009

Στο αγκυροβόλιο «Πέτρας» της Λέσβου ρυμουλκήθηκε την Παρασκευή το φορτηγό πλοίο «Bellatrix», σημαίας Τόγκο, το οποίο είχε προσαράξει στον ύφαλο «Λάμνας» στις 16/2/2017.

Το πρωί της Παρασκευής πραγματοποιήθηκε μεταφόρτωση του φορτίου (σιτηρά) από το φορτηγό πλοίο «ΡΑΦΑΗΛ» και αφού το «Bellatrix» επανέπλευσε, στη συνέχεια ρυμουλκήθηκε από το ρυμουλκό «Παντοκράτωρ».

Σημειώνεται ότι το «Bellatrix» πήγαινε από την Ουκρανία στην Τουρκία με 12μελές πλήρωμα (9 Ουκρανοί και 3 Γεωργιανοί) όταν κάτω από άγνωστες συνθήκες προσάραξε στον ύφαλο βορειοανατολικά της Λέσβου.

Από την προσάραξη προκλήθηκε ρήγμα στα ύφαλα καθώς και μικρή κλίση, χωρίς ωστόσο να έχουν επηρεαστεί το πηδάλιο, το αξονικό σύστημα και ο έλικας.


Φωτογραφίες από την ρίψη φραγμάτων, από την εκφόρτωση και από την αποκόλληση.
φωτο για το lesvosnews.net *© Ψαραδέλλης Γεώργιος, Μηχανικός Ρυμουλκού*

----------


## Nautilia News

*Ναυάγιο με τουλάχιστον 8 νεκρούς ανοιχτά της Λέσβου*

Διαβάστε περισσότερα https://nautilia.gr/eidiseis/nayagio...ta-tis-lesvou/ .

----------


## sv1xv

Σήμερα έφτασε το πρώτο κρουαζιερόπλοιο για το 2022, προερχόμενο από Κωνσταντινούπολη και Τσανάκαλε, το INSIGNIA της Oceania Cruises (IMO: 9156462) σημαία Νήσων Μάρσαλ . Αγκυροβόλησε ανοικτά, ως συνήθως, και οι ενδιαφερόμενοι κατέβηκαν με λάντζες για να κάνουν Πάσχα στην πόλη.

----------

